# getting acquainted - a friendly poll



## mspixieears (Mar 21, 2005)

Hi there all, I thought I'd try to broaden the scope of the board by doing a poll-type thingy. Just general stuff, just interested in what the other people on the board are like, nothing too intrusive hopefully!

Here we go...

Where do you live? Australia. (You don't have to be mega-detailed)

What do you do? Um. I would like to be a musician and have some writing of mine published, but for the moment I'm a part-time worker, going back to undergrad study.

Are you a cat or dog person? Cat but I am getting to like dogs a lot more too.

Reading anything at the moment? Trying to finish a boring play by Sartre and Louis de Bernieres' _Captain Corelli's Mandolin_.

What is getting major play on your music system of choice? Interpol's most recent album _Antics_ and an anthology by the Soft Pink Truth.

What have you seen recently at the cinema and following anything on TV?
I don't even remember the last time I went to the movies, but I saw _The Chronicles of Riddick_ on DVD and thought it wasn't too bad. I have perverse appreciation for the British series _Footballers' Wives_ and Tyra Banks' _America's Next Top Model_ series.

Lastly, 3 words to describe yourself: Congested (I have a bad cold). Annoyed. Restless. 

But generally speaking: critical, perfectionist, misread.

Your turn...thanks for playing!


----------



## jasper17 (Mar 21, 2005)

I will play.

Where do you live? Western suburbs of Chicago

What do you do? I'm a work comp underwriter at an insurance company.

Are you a cat or dog person? I'm a cat person but we just adopted a dog and she is definitely growing on me.

Reading anything at the moment? Naked by David Sedaris and a few other things which seem to have fallen by the wayside

What is getting major play on your music system of choice? The Garden State soundtrack and Chimera by Delerium

What have you seen recently at the cinema and following anything on TV?
We don't usually go to the movies - the last thing we saw was House of Flying Daggers.  As for TV, I watch Queer Eye obsessively and most home-related shows on TLC.  Also Scrubs and Will & Grace.

Lastly, 3 words to describe yourself: Tired, busy and hopeful.

But generally speaking:  Tired, perfectionistic (if that's a word) and helpful.


----------



## jamiemeng (Mar 21, 2005)

Where do you live? Fontana California 

What do you do? Um. I would like to be a makeup artist and a esthetician 

Are you a cat or dog person? I am a dog person 

Reading anything at the moment?NO I am not reading anything at the moment 

What is getting major play on your music system of choice? I dont have a mp3 player.

What have you seen recently at the cinema and following anything on TV? 
I have seen Meet the Barkers, The O.C., Desperate Housewives

Lastly, 3 words to describe yourself: tired, restless, annoyed. 

But generally speaking: Lazy, Happy about graduating from high school and Tired.


----------



## Jessica (Mar 21, 2005)

*Where do you live?*  Austin, Texas
*What do you do?* Currently I'm a nursing student, but as of the second week of May I will be functioning as a REAL nurse   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




*Are you a cat or dog person?* Do I have to choose???  I love both, but I have to admit my "Princess Maggie"(kitty) does hold a dear place in my heart
*Reading anything at the moment?* Yeah, about 6-7 different texts on Community Nursing, Management and Leadership---uuuuggghhh I can't wait until I can break into my Harry Potter Books (I have all 5, but have yet to read them)
*What is getting major play on your music system of choice?* Green Day & Chevelle's latest release as well as Ministry and NIN esp pretty hate machine and broken
*What have you seen recently at the cinema and following anything on TV?* the last movie I saw @ the theater was the Incredibles and AI, extreme makeover-home edition on TV
*Lastly, 3 words to describe yourself:*tired, excited and super-bad case of senioritis  
oh and a little concerned about where I'm gonna work after school is over


----------



## mac_obsession (Mar 21, 2005)

*Where do you live?* Northern New Jersey
*
What do you do?* Take care of my daughter, Shop.. Computer repair, Teaching elderly how to "cope" with technology. 

*Are you a cat or dog person?* I love both but my current circumstances do not allow for a dog :\

*Reading anything at the moment?* Not currently, recently finished The Lovely Bones

*What is getting major play on your music system of choice?* It depends on my mood...All types of music, Im as addicted to music as I am to MAC. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*What have you seen recently at the cinema and following anything on TV?* 
Robotz (HOW FUNNY!) and lets see tv? Jeopardy, House, CSI, ER, Desperate Housewives & Extreme Makeover Home Edition

*Lastly, 3 words to describe yourself: *Sensitive, caring & tired

*But generally speaking:* giving, honest & friendly.


----------



## amy (Mar 21, 2005)

Ahh sure.  Why not. 8) 

*Where do you live?* US of A  (Indiana to be exact!)

*What do you do?* I work in an ice cream shop right now.  I want to go into graphic design, and would also like to work as a makeup artist at some point.

*Are you a cat or dog person?* Cat, but I want a Yorkie someday! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Reading anything at the moment? *Surprisingly no!  I should start reading my HP books again for the 15th time!!

*What is getting major play on your music system of choice?* Ashlee Simpson, Coldplay, 40 Foot Echo, SPICE GIRLS!, Hanson, Green Day (now that is quite an eccelctic mix)

*What have you seen recently at the cinema and following anything on TV?* 
Movies: Eeep.  I haven't gone to the movies in a good while.  I've last seen....The Village, Napoleon about 50 times, can't think what else right now!
TV: CRAFT CORNER DEATHMATCH





*3 adj:* perfectionist, quirky, obsessive


----------



## midnightlouise (Mar 21, 2005)

Where do you live? Nashville (but I'm not from here)  

What do you do? Mom, student, freelance artist, wedding singer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 soon-to-be-homeschool teacher.  

Are you a cat or dog person? both! I have 5 cats & 2 dogs (plus a bird) 

Reading anything at the moment? lots of books on my nightstand! But the last few days I've been reading Ian Rankin mystery novels in rapid succession.... 

What is getting major play on your music system of choice? Franz Ferdinand (my 4 year old loves them!) Queens of the Stone Age, the Vines, Oasis, the Smiths, Rollins Band, Audioslave, the Hives, and Supergrass.  That's all that's in the player right now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




What have you seen recently at the cinema and following anything on TV? 
the last movie I saw at the theater was the Spongebob Squarepants movie.  I guess the only thing I kind of follow on TV is 24.  If I don't see it, then my husband tells me all about it anyway.

Lastly, 3 words to describe yourself: right now: aggravated, hungry, and headachey. In general: sarcastic, funny, and (a cool-ish kind of) nerdy


----------



## toropcheh (Mar 21, 2005)

Hmm... I guess I'll play. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Where do you live? Vancouver, BC. (I'm not Canadian though) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




What do you do? Right now, I am working on my BA in Psychology, after which I plan on getting my Masters in Developmental Psychology. Until I get permanent residency here, I'm a tutor on campus, and I sell miscellaneous items on craigslist.org (so go check me out! lol).

Are you a cat or dog person? Both- grew up with cats, but ADORE Italian Cane Corso Mastiffs and English Bulldogs. Smoosh! Puppies and kittens! lol

Reading anything at the moment? Yep, The Myth of Sanity- about how people who have been through extreme trauma have a different level of awareness about life that people who haven't had trauma will never have (supposedly). Can you tell I like my psychology stuff?  

What is getting major play on your music system of choice? Persian music. DH (& inlaws) are Persian, so I'm completely immersed in it and I LOVE it! Other than that, I am big on Aerosmith, Velvet Revolver, Scissor Sisters, and Guns and Roses.

What have you seen recently at the cinema and following anything on TV? 
We're actually going to see Robots tonight, and the last thing I saw on TV was 30-Minute Meals. (My TV is always on either the Food Network or HGTV.) 

Lastly, 3 words to describe yourself: Accident-prone, unpredictable, chocoholic. 

Good poll!


----------



## ambriel (Mar 21, 2005)

*Where do you live? *Ontario, Canada  

*What do you do? *Technical Procedure Writer @ a nuclear plant...and collect MAC!  

*Are you a cat or dog person? *Both...we have an Australian Cattle dog X named Bonkers, and 3 femine felines; Shadow, Pumpkin & Raven

*Reading anything at the moment? *Trying to finish DiVinci Code 

*What is getting major play on your music system of choice? *not much....just the radio

*What have you seen recently at the cinema and following anything on TV? *
I don't even remember the last time I went to the movies, but lately we rented _The Butterfly Effect _and _Gothika_...loved 'em both!  TV shows I follow:  House and The Collector

*Lastly, 3 words to describe yourself: *stressed (planning a house move and a wedding at the same time ~ I'm insane!), happy, contented


----------



## singinmys0ng (Mar 21, 2005)

lol i love this stuff..

Where do you live?: Franklin,Tennessee!

What do you do? I WOULD like to model and makeup artist 

Are you a cat or dog person? Def. Both..i love all animals..hehe

Reading anything at the moment? Well i just started reading a book by Dean Koonz and i've just forgettin what its called... 

What is getting major play on your music system of choice? Tori Amos: Sleeps with Butterflies!

What have you seen recently at the cinema and following anything on TV?  hmm..at the movies I saw In good comapny and i watch wild boyz which i totaly adore and Des. housewives!


Lastly, 3 words to describe yourself:Content,peaceful,good mood In general:Bubbley,moody,down to earth


----------



## thenumberdevil (Mar 22, 2005)

i love these things!

Where do you live? Cambridge, MA

What do you do? go to school, hang out with boyfriend, go to shows, listen to music, shop...

Are you a cat or dog preson? both! i've never had a cat, but i love most of the ones i've met.  and i've always had dogs.

Reading anything at the moment? crime and punishment by fyodor dostoevsky, the grapes of wrath by john stienbeck, the namesake by jhumpa lahiri, and existentialism: from dostoevsky to sartre by walter kaufmann

What is getting major play on your music system of choice? lots of stuff: ted leo/rx-hearts of oak; neil young-rust never sleeps; sigur ros- ( ); ryan adams-heartbreaker; all things interpol; bob dylan-john westley harding... the list goes on

What have you seen recently at the cinema and following anything on TV? constantine... ahahahahaha, and i saw it with my mom too! also million dollar baby, which was amazing.  as for tv, i hate to admit it and be a cliche 16 year old but... the oc. 

Lastly, 3 words to describe yourself: right now: stressed, tired, restless... in general: complicated, passionate, intelligent


----------



## Juneplum (Mar 22, 2005)

ooohhh i wanna play! here goes:

*Where do you live?* South Florida, USA 8) 

*What do you do?*
Gainfully employed by a major corporation as a department manager so that I can support my retail addiction :twisted: 

*Are you a cat or dog person?*
DOGS RULE IN MY WORLD! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have 4 "children".. 2 *VERY *spoiled Shih Tzu's and a psychotic Chow/Sheperd mix. We now have a 4 month old kitten named Millie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  She's just the cutest thing ever!

*Reading anything at the moment? *
Do Marie Claire, Glamour, Allure, Vogue and Lucky count? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*What is getting major play on your music system of choice? *
Linkin Park's Meteora CD.. Me thinks i'm going thru a rock/metal phase again (much to my DH's dismay) hee hee 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*What have you seen recently at the cinema and following anything on TV?*
Lats movie I saw was Constantine... This weekend mostly DVD's.. The Incredibles, Alfie (could Jude Law BE any cuter), Ladder 49, Shaun of the Dead.. On TV, America's Next Top Model, Desperate Housewives, Lost,my soaps  , The Amazing Race, Survivor, The Apprentice, The Contender.
 ** 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 thanks GOD for TiVo** 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Lastly, 3 words to describe yourself: *
A little bit of a nut, can be bitchy if pushed :twisted: , very friendly..

*But generally speaking: *
Very giving, honest and loving..


----------



## Janice (Mar 22, 2005)

Ok, I'll play. I don't normally do these sorts of things so bear with me!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Where do you live? Kyle, TX - Which is just outside of the state capitol, Austin, TX. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




What do you do? Wine Merchandiser for a major wine & liqour distributor. FT

Are you a cat or dog person? Both, though I would lean more towards cats. They are so incredibly complex without giving up much of themselves. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Reading anything at the moment? Reading Terry Brooks Shannara Series. I'm up to the most current book in the 13 book series. I've also been reading Dr. Lauras books (10 stupid things women do to mess up their lives, 10 stupid things couples do to mess up their lives, am looking for the care and feeding of husbands next) as well as listening to Dan Browns The Da Vinci Code audiobook on my iPod @ work. Can you tell I love to read? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




What is getting major play on your music system of choice? Two things are getting constant play: Tool - Lateralus and a live Nine Inch Nails set from London 2002.

What have you seen recently at the cinema and following anything on TV?
American Idol, first timer here weird how I just got hooked into this season. Last movie I caught @ the cinema was Constantine. (GOOD! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

Lastly, 3 words to describe yourself: I got Ian to fill this one out for me, so here's his response to this question: beautiful, fun, intelligent 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ops: 

But generally speaking: Polite, firm, people pleaser


----------



## Elorien (Mar 22, 2005)

wheee.. quiz time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Where do you live?*
Vancouver, BC

*What do you do?*
Freelance illustrator, but working on getting a full-time job

*Are you a cat or dog person?*
Definitely a cat person, but I don't have any pets at the moment (unless boyfriends count)

*Reading anything at the moment?*
Hitchhiker's Guide ot the Galaxy (re-reading before the movie) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*What is getting major play on your music system of choice?* 
Tori Amos, Frou Frou, Dar Williams, and various movie sountracks.. I love soundtracks.

*What have you seen recently at the cinema and following anything on TV?*
I haven't been to the theatre in so long I forget.. on TV I'm watching Lost, Desperate Housewives, Amazing Race, Survivor, the Apprentice, and Stargate for my inner geek.

*Lastly, 3 words to describe yourself:* artistic, sarcastic, big ol' geek

*But generally speaking:* lost in my own little imaginary world


----------



## sara13 (Mar 22, 2005)

Where do you live? just outside of Seattle, WA

What do you do? office manager

Are you a cat or dog person? dog--have a yellow lab/Akita mix named Lily 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Reading anything at the moment? East of Eden

What is getting major play on your music system of choice? right now Dave Matthews Band Live Trax (San Francisco 2004)

What have you seen recently at the cinema and following anything on TV?
no movies at the theatre, but rented Collateral and loved it.  Also following the Apprentice on TV

Lastly, 3 words to describe yourself: content, busy, perfectionist


----------



## nphernetton (Mar 22, 2005)

Where do you live? Kansas

What do you do? Work full time at a credentialing firm and go to school full time for networking telecommunications and management

Are you a cat or dog person? Both!  I love my dog but my cats are cool too

Reading anything at the moment? The "Left Behind" series, I'm on #5

What is getting major play on your music system of choice? Van Morrison, Charlie Daniels, and Incubus

What have you seen recently at the cinema and following anything on TV?
I saw Cursed and Be Cool recently, as for TV, nothing really...no time with school and work! 

Lastly, 3 words to describe yourself: Determined, hyper-active, reliable


----------



## Lolita (Mar 22, 2005)

Where do you live? Victoria, BC, Canada
What do you do? Hostess at a restaurant, and full time UVIC student
Are you a cat or dog person? about 50/50... no big slobbery dogs though
Reading anything at the moment? Trying to re-read slaughterhouse five, but also reading anthropology, psychology, art history, and mysticism text books 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



What is getting major play on your music system of choice? Heh... all my CD's were stolen, so how about the radio?
What have you seen recently at the cinema and following anything on TV? Last movie I saw was Hitch. Last tv show i saw was.. um... some nature documentary on cheetahs?
Lastly, 3 words to describe yourself: Depressed, stressed out, invaded (car stolen yesterday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)... and im gonna add broke as a 4th word


----------



## singinmys0ng (Mar 22, 2005)

Quote:

  What is getting major play on your music system of choice? Heh... all my CD's were stolen, so how about the radio? 
What have you seen recently at the cinema and following anything on TV? Last movie I saw was Hitch. Last tv show i saw was.. um... some nature documentary on cheetahs? 
Lastly, 3 words to describe yourself: Depressed, stressed out, invaded (car stolen yesterday )... and im gonna add broke as a 4th word  
 
Lolita, i am so sorry to hear about that!!!I hope you find your car and your cds..those bastards


----------



## Sanne (Mar 22, 2005)

Where do you live? 
delft, the Netherlands

What do you do? 
I'm a doctors assistent, hopefully w/ a job again soon, and I'm going to nursing school in september.

Are you a cat or dog person? 
Cat person! I don't like dogs at all!

Reading anything at the moment? 
the cosmo...

What is getting major play on your music system of choice? 
the pinacolada song for now, but in general I love Robbie Williams, Anouk, red hot chili peppers, Lenny Kravitz, Madonna and many more

What have you seen recently at the cinema and following anything on TV? 
I was looking at a theatreshow today of a dutch comedian called hans teeuwen, he's absoluty crazy, I love how honest and rude he can be 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I am also wathcing desperate housewifes(just saw the 4th episode), and I love to see friends, It's daily on tv now!

Lastly, 3 words to describe yourself: complicated, loving and weird

and according to my mum: a headstrong person, self willed, and insecured over myself and my actions (thanx mam!)


----------



## mspixieears (Mar 23, 2005)

Thanks for playing you guys, we have such a diverse bunch here. Plus it was fun to read your responses. I'm very sorry to hear Lolita got her CD collection stolen, there'd be hell to pay if someone did that to me.

I also love the books/music you are all into - will have to jot down so many book titles to make sure I read them sometime too.


----------



## princess_jenilee (Mar 23, 2005)

*poll*

Where do you live? Houston, TX.....but right now I am @ school in Wichita Falls , TX studying NURSING

What do you do? Student.....STUDY!! or play with my MAC stuff 

Are you a cat or dog person? Cat most definitely...but if i were to get a dog it would be a shi zhu( cant spell)

Reading anything at the moment? besides my pathophysiology book? cosmo

What is getting major play on your music system of choice? mostly anything that I know the words so I can sing along....I am a big beyonce fan though.

What have you seen recently at the cinema and following anything on TV? 
The last movie I saw was Constantine...which was really good.  I luv O.C and americas next top model

Lastly, 3 words to describe yourself: generous, compassionate, trustworthy


----------



## GoldieLox (Mar 25, 2005)

Where do you live? Aliso Viejo, CA ( Yes its in the OC ) haha.

What do you do? Im office Manager of a medical day spa. But im working towards becoming a singer/songwriter or if that doesnt work out then makeup artist. i plan to go to mud in burbank if i take that route.

Are you a cat or dog person? Doggie! i have a yorkie and i plan on getting another one, but this time a mini.

Reading anything at the moment? i just finished By the Light of the Moon by Dean Koontz. It was AMAZING as his books always are. (hes my fav author)

What is getting major play on your music system of choice? Ashlee Simpson. Garden State soundtrack. Swing kids soundtrack. coheed and cambria. pretty girls make graves. murder city devils. bryan adams. and Oh So Much More! I am a music fanatic.

What have you seen recently at the cinema and following anything on TV?
i never get to the movies. i cant even remember the last one i saw. but i cant miss my tv shows. americas next top model. the oc. apprentice. like all mtv shows. simple life. project runway when it was on. er. sex and the city! and dh. lost is good but conflicts with other shows. i NEED TiVo!

Lastly, 3 words to describe yourself: stubborn, unique, independent.
_________________


----------



## Onederland (Mar 25, 2005)

*Where do you live?* Calipornia

*What do you do?* MA for Stila. Hope to go to Columbia for undergrad.

*Are you a cat or dog person? * Dogs...the one in the Ralph Lauren Ads.

*Reading anything at the moment?* Nope.

*What is getting major play on your music system of choice?* Satisfaction - Benny Benassi, Think Of Me - Phantom Of The Opera, Popular - Wicked

*What have you seen recently at the cinema and following anything on TV?* 
The Ring 2! America's Next Top Model, The Simple Life.

*Lastly, 3 words to describe yourself*: Pretty. Trendy. Bitchy.


----------



## charms23 (Mar 25, 2005)

*Where do you live?* Western Massachusetts, USA

*What do you do?* Right now I'm taking a break from school but I'll be back to studying next semester. 

*Are you a cat or dog person?* I'm a dog person with an adorable Dalmatian  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Reading anything at the moment?* James Patterson's _2nd To Die_. I love mysteries!

*What is getting major play on your music system of choice?* A mix of R&B and hip hop songs.

*What have you seen recently at the cinema and following anything on TV?* The last two movies I saw were _Million Dollar Baby_ and _The Pacifier_. As for TV, don't really have anything that I follow except American Idol.

*Lastly, 3 words to describe yourself:* Jobless. Bored. Awake. 

*But generally speaking: * Friendly. Funny. Messy.


----------



## alt629 (Mar 26, 2005)

*Where do you live?* Indiana, USA 

*What do you do?* Last year of grad school.  What a relief. 

*Are you a cat or dog person? * Dog.

*Reading anything at the moment?* Not outside of textbooks. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*What is getting major play on your music system of choice?* The Who.

*What have you seen recently at the cinema and following anything on TV?* 
Last thing at the movies was 2 months ago: Hotel Rwanda; TV: Reno 911 & Maury Povich.

*Lastly, 3 words to describe yourself:* Handful of hell.


----------



## Cedar (Mar 26, 2005)

Where do you live? Northern New Jersey, USA 

What do you do? I have a Master of Library and Information Science and work as a librarian, professional book reviewer, and writer.

Are you a cat or dog person? Cat

Reading anything at the moment? Of course!  A few of the books I'm reading right now are Sunshine by Robin McKinley and Lucifer: Inferno by Mike Carey

What is getting major play on your music system of choice? Rush.  Led Zeppelin.  Tori Amos.  Avril Lavigne. 

What have you seen recently at the cinema and following anything on TV?  Bride and Prejudice at the movies, which was hilarious, and I watch Law & Order and CSI obsessively.


----------



## AnGeLNS363 (Mar 28, 2005)

*Where do you live? *New York (half-hr. outside NYC)

*What do you do?* full-time college student... only 6 more semesters  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Are you a cat or dog person?* dog... all the way! i have a golden retriever

*Reading anything at the moment? *Oliver Sacks' "The Man Who Mistook His Wife For A Hat"

*What is getting major play on your music system of choice? *DMB, OUR LADY PEACE (which is not a big deal in America, but the Canada people know them! i <3 Raine!), Third Eye Blind, etc. 

*What have you seen recently at the cinema and following anything on TV?* 
Saw "Guess Who" last night... i'm a major new movie buff, so i;ve seen a lot of them... and following AI like *whoa*

*Lastly, 3 words to describe yourself: *Unsettled, Restless, Easy-going

*But generally speaking: *solitary, in love, studious


----------



## user2 (Mar 28, 2005)

Where do you live? Berlin, Germany (sorry for my bad english!)
What do you do? I'm a student 

Are you a cat or dog person? I love my friends' dogs but I'm not allowed to get one too! I would love to have a caramel-coloured Pomeranian!

Reading anything at the moment? A boring book dealing with youth during World War II by Grass (for school) / Private: Encyclopedia of Serial Killers (I love that stuff!!!) by Murakami

What is getting major play on your music system of choice? Gwen Stefani's "L.A.M.B." and (still) Christina Aguilera's "Stripped" sometimes Destinys Child "Destiny Fulfilled"

What have you seen recently at the cinema and following anything on TV? 
Cinema: Hitch
TV: The O.C. (in Germany it's called O.C., California  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and MTV's RoomRaiders

Lastly, 3 words to describe yourself: Individual. Funny. Genuine.

But generally speaking: Spoiled. Curious. Amazing.


----------



## Alexa (Mar 28, 2005)

Where do you live? northern illinois. by the wisconsin border

What do you do? i'm a sophmore in highschool. im also homeschooled and i teach myself 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Are you a cat or dog person? both, but i've only had cats as pets :[

Reading anything at the moment? only magazines 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




What is getting major play on your music system of choice? anything Huckapoo and The Dresden DOlls

What have you seen recently at the cinema and following anything on TV?
i havent been to the movies in AGES!! i really want to see The Ring 2, though. on tv? hmm.. Degrassi: The Next Generation...and Forensic Files!

Lastly, 3 words to describe yourself: tired, rushed and anxious.

But generally speaking: hyper, helpful and talkative.


----------



## Dia (Apr 1, 2005)

Where do you live? Ontario, Canada

What do you do? Right now I go to school for Developmental Service Work and also work/live in L'Arche supporting and living with people with disabilities.

Are you a cat or dog person? I like both, but only own cats.

Reading anything at the moment? My Pharmacology text book lol.

What is getting major play on your music system of choice? Scary Valentine and Coheed and Cambria

What have you seen recently at the cinema and following anything on TV? 
I saw The Ring 2 last week (which was surprisingly alright) and have been following the Terry Schiavo case with just about everyone else in the world.

Lastly, 3 words to describe yourself: Cold (just got out of the shower), bored and restless.

But generally speaking: Driven, vain (I've just learned to accept that lol) and empathetic.


----------



## dianadoll (Apr 1, 2005)

Where do you live? California

What do you do? Right now? Nothing! It's a long story, hopefully I will be going to Aesthetician school soon.

Are you a cat or dog person? Dog. Love my puppy.

Reading anything at the moment? Remember When by Nora Roberts

What is getting major play on your music system of choice? Lately, L.A.M.B. by Gwen Stefani and Kanye West, also the Camp soundtrack.

What have you seen recently at the cinema and following anything on TV?
Nothing at the movies, always American Idol, ANTM and Amazing Race.

Lastly, 3 words to describe yourself: Bored, outgoing, giving.


----------



## Bianca (Apr 5, 2005)

Where do you live: I live in Lelystad, The Netherlands

What do you do: I work as a secretary

Are you a cat or a dog person: I love all animals, but if I must choose it's gonna be cats

Music I listen to: No Doubt and Gwen's solo album Love, Angel, Music, Baby

What I am reading right now is Blue Moon by Laurell K. Hamilton, it's an Anita Blake vampire hunter novel. I love the books about Anita Blake!! I read them in English, they don't have them in Dutch except for the first novel.

Describe yourself: dreamer, outgoing, impatient


----------



## BadPrincess (Apr 6, 2005)

Where do you live? Central/South Jersey (people say central jersey but I happen to think I'm more south only about 3 miles to the 609 area)

What do you do? My husband & I own a High Performance shop specalizing in cylinder head porting for race cars, I run the business end he produces the products. I'm also a skin care/cosmetics consultant.

Are you a cat or dog person? I don't own any pets but I'd say a Dog person, I've been looking around for a pug.

Reading anything at the moment? The only reading I get is the car & make-up boards. I'd love to have some quite time to sit & read a good book tho 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




What is getting major play on your music system of choice? I normally listen to rock/metal some dance some rap etc.. Just no country. 

What have you seen recently at the cinema and following anything on TV? 
I haven't been to the movies in a while last thing I seen was Shrek 2 with my 9yr old. T.V. I watch Apprentice every Thursday, Bachelor every Monday/Wednesday & Nip/Tuck on Sundays.

Lastly, 3 words to describe yourself: Motivated, Independent & Outgoing


----------



## joey_zane (Apr 7, 2005)

Where do you live? Plymouth, UK

What do you do? Currently I'm working p/t in Lush and p/t in a grocery store, I graduated in Dec 04 with a 2:1 in Psychology but have yet to utilise it...

Are you a cat or dog person? Dog person 100%.  We had our dog put down a couple of years ago though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




... and I'm allergic to cats  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Reading anything at the moment? Not really, I keep meaning to start 'The Lovely Bones' but haven't gotten around to it yet...

What is getting major play on your music system of choice? I'm mostly listening to Sissor Sisters, but can't wait for the new Garbage album.

What have you seen recently at the cinema and following anything on TV?
The last thing I saw at the cinema was probably Hellboy (but I want to go and see Constantine), TV wise I watch Nip/Tuck and Desperate Housewives religiously, as well as Alias and Queer Eye  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Lastly, 3 words to describe yourself: Over-analytical, calm, creative.


----------



## obsessed_girl07 (Apr 8, 2005)

Where do you live? Hawaii (not as awsome as everyone thinks..)

What do you do? I work at an Ophthalmologist office (medical eye doctor)

Are you a cat or dog person? Dog..but a year ago my boyfriend and I adopted a cat, and I love her to death!!

Reading anything at the moment? Nope

What is getting major play on your music system of choice? Either Evanescence or ESPN radio

What have you seen recently at the cinema and following anything on TV?
Movies too expensive!!  T.V., I'm obsessed with General Hospital, and Dawson's creek re-runs

Lastly, 3 words to describe yourself: Happy (most of the time), tired (just finished work) and hmmm...crazy (sometimes)


----------



## clairewear (Apr 8, 2005)

Where do you live? California

What do you do? Grad school

Are you a cat or dog person? Both, but currently have neither

Reading anything at the moment? Nope

What is getting major play on your music system of choice? sirius, so I listen to anything and everything

What have you seen recently at the cinema and following anything on TV?  I don't really watch TV, and haven't seen anything since Ocean's 12

Lastly, 3 words to describe yourself: Just do it!


----------



## doc (Apr 10, 2005)

Where do you live? 
Hong Kong

What do you do? 
House wife

Are you a cat or dog person? 
Not into pets


Reading anything at the moment? 
Spectra.net... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ............nothing at the moment

What is getting major play on your music system of choice? 
Aerosmith......mostly

What have you seen recently at the cinema and following anything on TV?
Last seen.........Ray and Aviator......well on TV........depends 

3 words to describe yourself: bored,free and again bored and again........


----------



## jess (Apr 14, 2005)

Where do you live? Sydney, Australia

What do you do? I am a Barristers Clerk.

Are you a cat or dog person? Cat  - I have 2 of them!

Reading anything at the moment? nothing atm apart from mags

What is getting major play on your music system of choice? Ashlee, Jessica, Gwen, MOS

What have you seen recently at the cinema and following anything on TV? 
Hitch, T.V - O.C, Home and Away, The start of Blue Heelers last night before channel 7 went dead and Desperate Housewives

Lastly, 3 words to describe yourself: Busy, happy and thirsty (too much salt for lunch)!

But generally speaking: easygoing, inquisitive and loud!


----------



## PinkDot (Apr 14, 2005)

Where do you live? Australia

What do you do? I have my own business www.pinkdotbeauty.com.au

Are you a cat or dog person? I have 2 cats

Reading anything at the moment? Citizen Girl
What is getting major play on your music system of choice? I'm more of a radio person

What have you seen recently at the cinema and following anything on TV? 
Havent been to the movies for a while. I love Lost at the moment.

Lastly, 3 words to describe yourself: Motivated, Creative and Friendly


----------



## melozburngr (Apr 14, 2005)

Where do you live? Grand Rapids, MI

What do you do? I'm a  supermodel.. oh..wait.. thats in my dreams... no, really, I'm a graphic designer.

Are you a cat or dog person? Dogs, cats make me sneeze 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Reading anything at the moment? I read a lot, I like J.D. Robb, and Anne Rice a lot

What is getting major play on your music system of choice? the iPod... of course 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




What have you seen recently at the cinema and following anything on TV?
the last movie I saw was BeCool... with John Travolta.  TV- love the food network, religiously watch American Idol, and the classic.. the SIMPSONS.. I lvoe the simpsons...

Lastly, 3 words to describe yourself: Supercool 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, Outgoing, Funny!


----------



## orodwen (Apr 14, 2005)

Where do you live?
US, near the rockies in colorado.

What do you do? 
i'm a SAHM as well as a contingency employee w/ aveda.

Are you a cat or dog person? 
i'm an *ANIMAL* person. 

Reading anything at the moment? 
my latest aveda training manual.

What is getting major play on your music system of choice? 
i listen alot on our mac & i usually tune into stations on shoutcast.

What have you seen recently at the cinema and following anything on TV?
i don't watch tv but i/we do have a plethora of movies.  the last thing i watched was something we have on dvd but i forget what it was.

Lastly, 3 words to describe yourself: kinda groggy, sniffly & restless

But generally speaking: smiley to a fault, prone to headachey, vivid inner-world, rural-minded & earthy....to the point of sometimes being deep underground or in the shade type of dark (the goth me i guess.)


----------



## Shoe Crazy (Apr 14, 2005)

Where do you live? Tampa, Florida.

What do you do? I am an Admin. Asst. at a property management company.

Are you a cat or dog person? I was always a cat person until recently now I love both cats and dogs. 

Reading anything at the moment? Carson McCullers- The Heart is a Lonely Hunter. Oprah's book club  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





What is getting major play on your music system of choice? Tori Amos, Green Day and Gwen Stefani. 

What have you seen recently at the cinema and following anything on TV? 
Last movie I went to see was Sin City and it was awesome! As I type this I am watching the apprentice. I am a Law and Order freak so I am always watching that. I also follow America's next top model, The L Word and whatever else I feel like watching at the time.

Lastly, 3 words to describe yourself: Stressed, exhausted and drained. 

But generally speaking: Opinionated, stubborn and open hearted.


----------



## Tulea (Apr 15, 2005)

Where do you live? Midwest

What do you do? I'm a student, currently searching for a job.

Are you a cat or dog person? Dogs, have two at home.

Reading anything at the moment? nope, just reading school related books, nothing good at all.

What is getting major play on your music system of choice? The Killers.

What have you seen recently at the cinema and following anything on TV?
I just saw the Ring 2 and it was crap. I might go see Sin City tonight.

Lastly, 3 words to describe yourself: Bitter, Patient, Stressed

But generally speaking: Not enough time for anything.


----------



## ishtarchick (Apr 19, 2005)

*Where do you live? *Puebla, Mexico.

*What do you do? *I'm taking this semester off, but I'm a Psychology major, just 1 year more to go and I finish college. I work in a cafe shop part time to have money for my hobbies (MU, parties,  crafts) 

*Are you a cat or dog person? *I'm allergic to both, but I  just LOVE dogs.

*Reading anything at the moment?* lord of the rings 2, and Deception Point by Dan Brown.

*What is getting major play on your music system of choice?* Frequence 3 webradio, OASIS, and their new single "lyla" looooove it!

*What have you seen recently at the cinema and following anything on TV? *
hhmmm lemme think, I think I saw  miss congeniality 2 last week, I love Charmed.

*Lastly, 3 words to describe yourself:* bipolar, manic depressive, obsessive-compulsive LOL just kidding, I'd say easy going, friendly, creative.

*But generally speaking:* nerdy hahaha, talkative (very), lazy arse.


----------



## laceymeow (Apr 19, 2005)

Where do you live? Chicago, IL., USA

What do you do? I *was* a vet tech for over 5 years, then I recently took a chance and started working at a bank, but now I'm jobless. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Are you a cat or dog person? I adore cats. 

Reading anything at the moment? Just magazines right now (InStyle, Cosmo, etc.)

What is getting major play on your music system of choice? <3 Gwen Stefani's solo album, No Doubt's "Return of Saturn" album, some random latin house mix...

What have you seen recently at the cinema and following anything on TV? 
I haven't seen anything at the theatre recently... I think the last one I saw there was "Meet the Fockers". I rent a LOT of Japanese/Korean/Chinese films though. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



As for television, I'm addicted to American Idol and America's Next Top Model.

Lastly, 3 words to describe yourself: Confused, tired, silly.


----------



## Cygnette (Apr 20, 2005)

Where do you live? New York City.

What do you do? I'm a teacher currently, looking to go back to grad school though.

Are you a cat or dog person? Cat but I am getting to like dogs a lot more too. 

Reading anything at the moment? Just finished the Amazing Adventures of Kavalier & Clay, one of the best books I've ever read (and I read a *lot*)

What is getting major play on your music system of choice? My usual Metallica, but also Gwen Stefani and the Black Eyed Peas lately.

What have you seen recently at the cinema and following anything on TV? 
I saw Sin City recently and it was really good, kinda dark. For TV, I'm addicted to Lost, but also really like Scrubs, Medium, Jack & Bobby, and I'm getting to like House. 

Lastly, 3 words to describe yourself: Hardworking, outgoing, funny


----------



## Chelsea (Apr 23, 2005)

Where do you live? Alberta, Canada

What do you do? I'm a makeup artist. I'm going to school soon.

Are you a cat or dog person? totally cat person

Reading anything at the moment? magazines.. lol

What is getting major play on your music system of choice? garbage bleed like me

What have you seen recently at the cinema and following anything on TV?  im going to see sahara tonight and last night I watched sideways, the matrix, and jackass.

Lastly, 3 words to describe yourself: stupid annoying bitch

But generally speaking: perfectionist, misread, caring


----------



## mrskloo (Apr 24, 2005)

Where do you live? Hawaii

What do you do? I'm a stay at home mom right now. Planning on going back to school and double majoring in Administration of Justice and Psychology.

Are you a cat or dog person? Both.. but grew up with dogs all my life.

Reading anything at the moment? Dry by Augusten Burroughs

What is getting major play on your music system of choice? Gosh, it's old ones... MI6 and Goldfinger.

What have you seen recently at the cinema and following anything on TV? I just finished watching Meet the Fockers. The Incredibles and Aqua Teen Hunger Force is on constant rerun due to my son.

Lastly, 3 words to describe yourself: Me, myself, I.


----------



## veilchen (Apr 24, 2005)

Where do you live? Vienna, Austria

What do you do? I'm working part-time as an office-assistant, having to earn money for my doctoral dissertation.

Are you a cat or dog person? Definitely dog ...especially love the big ones like Newfoundland dogs.

Reading anything at the moment? I'm reading various books, mostly for my studies (Literature and History), and Hardy's Jude the Obscure to make time pass on the bus ;-)

What is getting major play on your music system of choice? Mozart, love him right now ...

What have you seen recently at the cinema and following anything on TV? Just saw The Merchant of Venice and love it - no one beats Al Pacino, he's so gorgeous as Shylock ... When it comes to TV, I've become totally addicted to Desparate Housewives. I thought nothing could ever be better than Sex and the City, but this show is so wonderful.


Lastly, 3 words to describe yourself: perfectionist, quiet, reserved


----------



## ilovedisneyland (Apr 24, 2005)

Where do you live?East Bay, California

What do you do? Go to school, hang out with friends, listen to music, play with makeup <3

Are you a cat or dog person? I like bunnies but if i had to pick i guess i would go with a samll dog.

Reading anything at the moment? The Notebook. (its a lot different then the movie but still realllly good.)

What is getting major play on your music system of choice?Hellogoodbye, Feeling Left Out, and  The Spill Canvas. emoooooooo

What have you seen recently at the cinema and following anything on TV? Robots and Fever Pitch, I loved them both.

Lastly, 3 words to describe yourself: fun, outgoing,nice

ah thats hard i think im a little off


----------



## eyeshadowfreak (Apr 24, 2005)

Where do you live?  Chicago

What do you do?  HR Rep at a non-profit

Are you a cat or dog person?  Both!

Reading anything at the moment?  LOTR, again

What is getting major play on your music system of choice?  Rob Thomas, Maroon 5, LOTR Soundtracks, and a wide variety of everything else

What have you seen recently at the cinema and following anything on TV?  Miss Congeniality 2 was the last movie I saw, following Desperate Housewives, Alias, and Lost on TV

Lastly, 3 words to describe yourself: Loyal, crazy, kind


----------



## HotPink (Apr 26, 2005)

*Where do you live?*  Naptown, MD

*What do you do? *  I work in the Mental Health field.  It keeps things interesting.

*Are you a cat or dog person?* Well, I have two cats....

*Reading anything at the moment?* Lately I have been reading In Touch Weekly...I recently developed a slight addiction to Hollywood gossip 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ops:   The last book(s) that I read were The Bell Jar by Sylvia Plath and Can You Keep a Secret by Sophie Kinsella.

*What is getting major play on your music system of choice?* I have a 6-disc changer in my car....currently playing are Sublime, 50 cent, Maroon 5, Usher, Gavin Degraw and DMB (my fav).  As for the radio, I have been listening to mostly Modern/Alt Rock stations.  The Hip Hop/Rap stations are getting too repetative.  

*What have you seen recently at the cinema and following anything on TV?* 
The last movie I saw was Fever Pitch which was super cute.  As for TV, I watch way too much of it....currently my top three shows are Gilmore Girls, the O.C., and Grey's Anatomy.


*Lastly, 3 words to describe yourself:* I will give you a phrase - High Maintenance (as if a MAC girl could be anything else  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

*But generally speaking:* Seriously though, I would have to say...compassionate, intelligent (most of the time anyway), and totally glam!


----------



## amandamakeup (Apr 29, 2005)

Where do you live? Montreal, Canada

What do you do? I work in an office for a retail store, and I freelance on the side

Are you a cat or dog person? Cat 
Reading anything at the moment?  Nope

What is getting major play on your music system of choice?  U2 how to dismantle an atomic bomb, and the best of pearl jam

What have you seen recently at the cinema and following anything on TV?  in the cinema,,, Closer, and on tv, americas next top model, I love that show!

Lastly, 3 words to describe yourself: Crazy, nuts, nice.



thats me!


----------



## Cruella (Apr 30, 2005)

Where do you live? Massachusetts, USA

What do you do? I'm a librarian.  Yeah, I know, sounds boring but I consider myself a cool librarian

Are you a cat or dog person? Both.  I have 5 cats & 2 dogs.

Reading anything at the moment? Just finished reading Rohinton Mistry's "A Fine Balance."  Next on the nightstand is a book about the Green River Killer.  

What is getting major play on your music system of choice? I have Rhapsody music service which I lurve so I have been listening to Brian Eno's "Here Come the Warm Jets" and a lot of the Jam/Style Council/Paul Weller.  I'm old, give me a break  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ops: 

What have you seen recently at the cinema and following anything on TV? 
I just watched a great documentary on transexuals called "Southern Comfort."  It was actually really sweet & touching. I've been watching "Revelations" on TV and my favorite shows are "American Dreams," "Joan of Arcadia" and "CSI."

Lastly, 3 words to describe yourself: Snarky, queenly and sharp.[color=#EEC4DD][/color]


----------



## tatethegreat (Apr 30, 2005)

Where do you live? San Jose, Californiaaaa

What do you do? I'm a high school student, which sucks. I do amuse myself, however, by doing musicals and other performing arts type things, which I love!

Are you a cat or dog person? Neither, animals kinda bug me

Reading anything at the moment? Catch 22, very good. And Merchant of Venice for school. I can't stand Shakespeare.

What is getting major play on your music system of choice? Oh geez, Gwen Stefani, Radiohead, The Strokes, Bright Eyes, Modest Mouse, Maroon 5 (seeing them on Thursday night!!!), Franz Ferdinand, and lots more.

What have you seen recently at the cinema and following anything on TV? I've recently become addicted to that new show Greay's Anatomy. I adorrrrrre it!!!! And Degrassi. Yes. Movie-wise, I haven't been in a while. Last night I was suppossed to see The Interpreter, but my friend flaked on me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Lastly, 3 words to describe yourself: Lazy, perfectionist, bossy


----------



## Paola H. (Apr 30, 2005)

*Where do you live?*

In the South of Spain, by the sea 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Are you a cat or dog person?*

Mmmm... neither

*Reading anything at the moment?*

The Da Vinci Code and Don Quixote de la Mancha 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*What is getting major play on your music system of choice?*

U2 Rocks!!! and I love Rolling Stones, Sugababes, Xtina Aguilera, Avril Lavigne, Skye Sweetnam...

*What have you seen recently at the cinema and following anything on TV?*

At the cinema Alfie... And on tv... films and spanish tv serials 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Lastly, 3 words to describe yourself:*

Only 3????

Shy, nice and (too) perfectionist!


----------



## joytheobscure (May 1, 2005)

hopefully!

Here we go...

Where do you live? USA- Midwest- soon to be Southern Midwest. 

What do you do? Disgruntled HS teacher.  (that'll work) I will be unemployed here in about 23 days ::::happy dance::::: I think I will apply at Ulta (seriously). 
Are you a cat or dog person? Cat 

Reading anything at the moment? Yes, I'm reading a book about Ebola

What is getting major play on your music system of choice? Right now I listen to alot of Keith Urban-a lot.  Currently its his first album "at the ranch" 

What have you seen recently at the cinema and following anything on TV?
I went to see- I can't remember it was before christmas- I want to see hitchhikers.   I like to watch, Vh1-Vh1classic, reality shows on MTV- videos on MTV2 - Fuse- CNN- Science Channel- Fashion Channel and E.  Short attention span.   

Lastly, 3 words to describe yourself: Procrastinator, obsessive, goal oriented (thank god for that or I'd never get anything done, lol)


----------



## shopgirl151 (May 3, 2005)

Where do you live? USA. Midwest, to be exact. Nowhere exciting.

What do you do? Last year of undergrad studies. Then I'm going to go on and do graduate work to obtain my MLIS and probably a Master's in English as well.

Are you a cat or dog person? Both. I have one of each and could never choose one or the other. Though I must say, I appreciate the dog's need to have attention at all times. It's frustrating to be sound asleep at 3 am when the cat comes in, demanding attention.

Reading anything at the moment? Just Jane by William Lavender.  

What is getting major play on your music system of choice? Keane

What have you seen recently at the cinema and following anything on TV? 
I can't even remember the last film I saw at the theatre. Bridget Jones: The Edge of Reason, perhaps. I'm currently watching Pride and Prejudice, the BBC version. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Lastly, 3 words to describe yourself: Shy, quirky, and moody.


----------



## kissablethoughts (May 3, 2005)

.


----------



## canadiangirl_1117 (May 6, 2005)

Where do you live? British Columbia, Canada 

What do you do? I'm a stay-at-home-wife, due to a back injury I'm not able to work. 

Are you a cat or dog person? Dog (I have 2)  

Reading anything at the moment? DaVinci Code by Dan Brown and still working my way thru The Stand by Stephen King. 

What is getting major play on your music system of choice? U2, old stuff, new stuff.  I'm still kind of buzzing from their concert last week, it was AMAZING. 

What have you seen recently at the cinema and following anything on TV? 
Last movie I saw in a theatre was Meet the Fockers.  DVD it was Napoleon Dynamite for the 4th time *LOL*  TV is the OC and Family Guy. 

Lastly, 3 words to describe yourself: Outgoing, listens, friendly


----------



## thoxxa (May 8, 2005)

*Okay I'm a bit late but never read this part of the forum *

Where do you live? Belgium 

What do you do? I workin a call canter at the telephone company but this year I followed a course to become Make-up artist, so I really want to change work to this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Are you a cat or dog person? both but I like cats more
Reading anything at the moment? I love books from stephen king or dean koontz, so now I'm reading "the taking" from koontz. i also like reading detectives 

What is getting major play on your music system of choice? There are a few songs I like for the moment like, Gorrilaz Feel good inc, Amerie one thing, Chemical brothers Galvanize, ...

What have you seen recently at the cinema and following anything on TV? 
I saw robots with my nephew and I really like shows as Desperate housewives and CSI

Lastly, 3 words to describe yourself: outgoing, friendly but also sometimes selfish


----------



## Isabel (May 22, 2005)

*Where do you live?* Boston, Massachusetts

*What do you do?* I'm currently finishing up my sophmore year of high school.

*Are you a cat or dog person?* Dog

*Reading anything at the moment?* Lovely Bones

*What is getting major play on your music system of choice?* Ben Folds (Five), Stacie Orrico and Yellowcard. 

*What have you seen recently at the cinema and following anything on TV?* I just watched White Oleander last night. It was really good. 


*Lastly, 3 words to describe yourself:* Shy(at times), Creative, Procrastonator


----------



## chocula (May 29, 2005)

Where do you live? Florida, and yes it is HOT down here.

What do you do? Administration in a hospital.  It pays the bills (barely!) and getting ready to go back to school so my old behind can finally finish a degree!

Are you a cat or dog person? I love them all but can't have any as my man is deathly allergic

Reading anything at the moment? Just finished "Sarah" by Orson Scott Card.  Getting ready to start on "Everything is Illuminated".  I love to read and usually finish 3-5 books or more a month.  I love suggestions!
I am also a secret magazine junkie!!

What is getting major play on your music system of choice? Right now, Kenny Wayne Shepherd, Black Crowes, Pink, and the 98 Rock Mix Tape. I listen to alot of different music though.

What have you seen recently at the cinema and following anything on TV? 
Haven't been to the theater lately, but I love Netflix.  I just watched "Maria Full of Grace".  TV?  Well, I am waiting for "Rescue Me" to start again.  Love Deadwood.  Love Sopranos.  Love ANTM.

Lastly, 3 words to describe yourself: Thirsty, tired, and hungry!

But generally speaking: fun-loving, friendly, and loco!


----------



## suprchck (May 30, 2005)

Where do you live?
San Diego CA

What do you do? 
I do all kinds of things! oh you mean work....mortgage loan processor 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Are you a cat or dog person?
dog person definitely but have neither

Reading anything at the moment? 
just finished Jenna Jameson's book

What is getting major play on your music system of choice? 
Danny Howells, Ac/DC, Jack Off Jill, Frou Frou

What have you seen recently at the cinema and following anything on TV?havent been to the movies in a long time. Been watching a lot of style network though-my favorite channel 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Lastly, 3 words to describe yourself: 
silly, sensitive, opinionated


----------



## valley (Jun 1, 2005)

Where do you live? 
usually Vancouver, BC -but I'm at my parent's house for the summer-

What do you do? 
what dont I do?  During the year I'm a full time student, but last semester I did an internship with the government in the capital...then I started the summer as a barista, and theeeen I decided to work as a substitute teacher (not an education student) and NOW I'm the PR/Tourism coordinator for the region where I am for the summer.  (aka the subarctic region)

Are you a cat or dog person? 
actually, I'm allergic to cats.  But I have one.  

Reading anything at the moment? 
I'm on this JRR Toilken trip...I just finished the first lotr, onto the second one.  And attempting this CS Lewis book.  

What is getting major play on your music system of choice? 
Imogen Heap, Coldplay, Green Day, Gavin DeGraw

What have you seen recently at the cinema and following anything on TV?
Hotel Rwanda, Ellen... yep thats it. 

Lastly, 3 words to describe yourself: 
happy, and easy going


----------



## aquend (Jun 5, 2005)

Where do you live? Maryland

What do you do? I'm an aspiring writer 

Are you a cat or dog person? I have no preference 

Reading anything at the moment? Sex and the City

What is getting major play on your music system of choice? Linkin Park

What have you seen recently at the cinema and following anything on TV? 
The 3rd Star Wars movie in theaters, Laws of Attraction on DVD. I don't watch television.

Lastly, 3 words to describe yourself: Perky, Little, and Genuine


----------



## VaJenna (Jun 5, 2005)

Where do you live? Minnesota

What do you do? I'm a nanny/ body wrap technician, but i want to model and be on the cover of a tattoo magazine, ahahah

Are you a cat or dog person? dogs all the way, plus i'm allergic to cats

Reading anything at the moment? the secret life of salvador dali

What is getting major play on your music system of choice? usually metal/hardcore or hiphop. today it was eyedea and abilities, but i've been listening to a lot of jimmy eat world and pelican/ISIS lately too

What have you seen recently at the cinema and following anything on TV? 
ummm i saw house of wax which was horrible, and i am addicted to law and order SVU

Lastly, 3 words to describe yourself: there's only one word: VaJenna


----------



## eponine (Jun 7, 2005)

Where do you live? colorado, but saturday i'm moving to wisconsin. 

What do you do? i was a manager at a movie theater till last week, now i'm unemployed due to moving... i'm majoring in criminal justice in college. 

Are you a cat or dog person? dog, for sure. 

Reading anything at the moment? phantom of the opera

What is getting major play on your music system of choice? desaparecidos, bouncing souls, less than jake

What have you seen recently at the cinema and following anything on TV? last thing i saw in a theater was a screening of serenity. i'm also totally obsessed with lost. 


Lastly, 3 words to describe yourself: lazy x core


----------



## RRRose (Jun 7, 2005)

Where do you live? Southern California

What do you do? I'm a full time student, and I work part time at a place called Staff Pro.  It's sorta like security, although we're not allowed to call ourselves that...it's weird.  Anyway, I get to watch a TON of free concerts. 

Are you a cat or dog person? If I have to choose one, probably dog 

Reading anything at the moment? I'm trying to read Dan Brown's Angels and Demons, but I always find something better to do. 

What is getting major play on your music system of choice? Alkaline Trio's new CD, Audioslave's new CD, and Jack Johnson's latest CD. 

What have you seen recently at the cinema and following anything on TV? 
I watched Crash twice, and it's an awwwwwwesome movie!  I think EVERYONE should watch it.  Everyone will learn from it. And on TV, right now I'm watching Queer As Folk, Six Feet Under, trying to catch up with OC episodes, and rewatching the Lost episodes.

Lastly, 3 words to describe yourself: Tired, excited, and curious 

But generally speaking: Honest, easily amused, friendly


----------



## xtina420 (Jun 8, 2005)

Where do you live? Vancouver ,Canada

What do you do? Work at Bootlegger for now

Are you a cat or dog person? Cat..but I love dogs too

Reading anything at the moment? DaVinci Code
 on your music system of choice? Oasis!!!, Mariah Carey, Gwen Stefani

What have you seen recently at the cinema and following anything on TV? Movies: The Machinist, Be Cool, Monster In Law, T.V... Family Guy

Lastly, 3 words to describe yourself: Outgoing, Happy, Friendly


----------



## shiann_2003 (Jun 11, 2005)

Where do you live ?          OKC Oklahoma


What do you do     ?          Photographer

Are you a cat or dog person?           errr...... Im a Parrot Lover   

Reading anything at the moment?     NO


What is getting major play on your music system of choice?              System of a Down

What have you seen recently at the cinema and following anything on TV?       Star Wars     and Britney's Reality show

Lastly 3 words to describe yourself?  psycho princess bitch


----------



## aautumnah (Jul 14, 2005)

Where do you live? NYC

What do you do? Student

Are you a cat or dog person? Dogs!!

Reading anything at the moment? The Historian

What is getting major play on your music system of choice? Marilyn Manson's "Lest We Forget"

What have you seen recently at the cinema and following anything on TV?  Movie: The Ring Two, TV: Law & Order all the time


Lastly, 3 words to describe yourself:  Caring, Flighty, Geek


----------



## kimmy (Jul 17, 2005)

*Where do you live?* southern california.

*What do you do?* i'm a freelance makeup artist, but i'm starting to move more towards my first love: music.

*Are you a cat or dog person?* cat, but i love dogs too. 

*Reading anything at the moment?* no :[ i don't really read much.

*What is getting major play on your music system of choice?* avenged sevenfold, as i lay dying and himsa.

*What have you seen recently at the cinema and following anything on TV?* last time i went to the movies was when diary of a _mad black woman_ came out.

*Lastly, 3 words to describe yourself:* insomniac. intrigued. thirsty.

*But generally speaking:* happy. quirky. artistic.


----------



## s_rae22 (Jul 17, 2005)

Fun!

Where do you live? Missouri

What do you do? I work in advertising for a large insurance company. Absolutely love it! 

Are you a cat or dog person? Have 2 cats..my babies.

Reading anything at the moment? Nope : (

What is getting major play on your music system of choice? Recently rediscovered my obsession with Pink Floyd so I have Echoes, Dark Side of the Moon and The Wall CD's in rotation right now.

What have you seen recently at the cinema and following anything on TV? 
No and no, lol.

Lastly, 3 words to describe yourself: Perfectionist, loner, selfish (so I've been told!)


----------



## GreekChick (Jul 20, 2005)

Where do you live? Montreal, Quebec, Canada
What do you do? Im a college student
Are you a cat or dog person? Dog
Reading anything at the moment? Rene Levesque's Biography
Whats is getting makor play on your music system of choice? Greek music: Anna Vissi, Sfakianakis, etc...
What have u seen recently at the cinema and following anything on TV? Bewitched, and Medium (god I love that show!)
Three words to desrcibe urself: tired, bored, pretty


----------



## devilgirl17 (Jul 21, 2005)

Where do you live?: Arizona.

What do you do?: Right now, I'm a graduated law student studying for the Bar, but hopefully in the near future I will be a lawyer.

Dog or cat person?: I have both and love them both. I really can't choose, but at the moment I would say cat.

Reading anything?: I have the latest Harry Potter waiting for me and I'm rereading _The Eyre Affair_ by Jasper Fforde.

Major play on iPod?: Michael Buble anything and Maroon 5 _Songs about Jane_.

Movies and TV?: CSI is my favorite. Movies I think the last I saw was Mr. & Mrs. Smith with Angelina Jolie and Brad Pitt, which was fantastic.

3 words: At the moment: stressed, tired, burned out.  
On a normal day: smart, kind, sarcastic.


----------



## JessieC (Jul 26, 2005)

Here we go... 

Where do you live? California. Bay area to be specific

What do you do? studen/waterpolo coach. 

Are you a cat or dog person? dog.im hoping to get a malti-poo or schnoodle for xmas

Reading anything at the moment? I finished Harry Potter in a day, so I need to find a new book

What is getting major play on your music system of choice? Everything in my IRiver. I honestly just push play and let all songs, over 2000 just play to me.

What have you seen recently at the cinema and following anything on TV? 
I think the last film I saw in the theatre was Oceans 12. But I recently bought Closer and have been watching it over and over again. I really love it. I bought Finding Neverland, but I have misplaced so I still have not seen it. I love Real World and all those challenges, ANTM, Sex and the City, ive seen 'em all, but I still watch 'em on TBS, and Las Vegas. Oh and Viva La Bam.

Lastly, 3 words to describe yourself: Tired, hot, bored.

But generally speaking: honest, fun-loving, interesting.


----------



## Viva_la_MAC_Girl (Jul 27, 2005)

Where do you live? Sunny San Diego, California!

What do you do? A Topographer for California Dept. Of Forestry

Are you a cat or dog person? Dogs.. I have 4 German Shepards!!

Reading anything at the moment? Nothing at the moment... to busy.

What is getting major play on your music system of choice? ColdPlay  X&Y

What have you seen recently at the cinema and following anything on TV? 
series. Um. what did I see.... Man I totally forgot.. what I just went to the movies!! LOL   Shows.. dont laugh.. I love to watch Celebrity Poker.. ( yes... im poker junkie to!! ) 

Lastly, 3 words to describe yourself: Outgoing... love to laugh.. and always smiling!!

But generally speaking: I'm a fun person!!!


----------



## breathless (Jul 31, 2005)

Where do you live? united states

What do you do? i work at a child care, in the infant room.

Are you a cat or dog person? both

Reading anything at the moment? august issues of vogue & allure

What is getting major play on your music system of choice? i basicly just listen to the radio when i'm driving to and from work which is only 2 miles away. i can listen to one song at a time. lol. basicly, r&b or some older cd's from ages ago that havent been played in about 7 years.

What have you seen recently at the cinema and following anything on TV? last night we seen bad news bears & a movie before that we seen charlie and the chocolate factory. but, on tv, we seen roseanne. lol

Lastly, 3 words to describe yourself: tired, hungary, thirsty

But generally speaking: moody, in love, caring


----------



## Viva_la_MAC_Girl (Aug 6, 2005)

I love the POTO.. can't get enough of it... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Onederland* 
_






*What is getting major play on your music system of choice?* Satisfaction - Benny Benassi, Think Of Me - Phantom Of The Opera, Popular - Wicked








_


----------



## Spam.n.Rice (Aug 9, 2005)

Where do you live? Seattle, WA

What do you do? Student/telemarketer for now 

Are you a cat or dog person? Cats, but I like dogs too. 

Reading anything at the moment? Finishing up "The Wilder Sisters" 

What is getting major play on your music system of choice? Bobby Valentine, Black Eyed Peas, Mana'o Company, Missy Elliot.

What have you seen recently at the cinema and following anything on TV? 
Recently I have seen Batman Begins, Charlie and the Chocolate Factory and Fantastic Four.  As for TV, I have been following Laguna Beach, reruns of America's Next Top Model and The Celebrity Fitness Club (all thanks to my younger sister).  I usually don't watch much TV during the school year.

Lastly, 3 words to describe yourself: Shy, hungry and calm


----------



## colormust (Aug 17, 2005)

Where do you live? San Diego, CA

What do you do? Clerk in Hospital and Veterinary Assist.

Are you a cat or dog person? Dogs, big dogs, cats are cute though

Reading anything at the moment? a few books (mystery, Thrillers, suspence)

What is getting major play on your music system of choice? System of A Down, Black Eye Peas, My Chemical Romance, etc....

What have you seen recently at the cinema and following anything on TV?  cinema=Wedding Crashers (funny as hell)
TV=Padre game (yeh, we won!)

Lastly, 3 words to describe yourself: Clumsy, Silly, easyly amused


----------



## Glitziegal (Aug 17, 2005)

Where do you live? Swansea, Wales UK

What do you do? Call centre based Directory Enquiries ( very non glam)

Are you a cat or dog person? Dog

Reading anything at the moment? Just finishing Seduced by Moonlight by Laurell K Hamilton 

What is getting major play on your music system of choice? Currently the Soundtrack to Pulp Fiction

What have you seen recently at the cinema and following anything on TV? 
last movie at the cinema was Mr & Mrs Smith, last movie at home Flight of the Phoenix.  Tv I love watching re-runs of Beverly Hills 90210 (sad eh) SATC, Friends.

Lastly, 3 words to describe yourself: Nice, shy, quirky


----------



## SugarAsh182 (Aug 20, 2005)

Where do you live? Riverview MI or Mt. Pleasant MI... depending on the time of the year 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





What do you do? I'm a Bio major (no really)

Are you a cat or dog person? Both; I can't choose 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Reading anything at the moment? Re-reading the 6th Harry Potter book (shut up)

What is getting major play on your music system of choice? The Postal Service

What have you seen recently at the cinema and following anything on TV?
I recently saw Wedding Crashers and I loved it... and I follow America's Next Top Model religiously 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Lastly, 3 words to describe yourself: Unique, artistic, intelligent


----------



## CaliKris (Aug 24, 2005)

Better late than never right?!?!?! =]

Where do you live? Southern California, near the beach!!! 

 What do you do? Manager at a loan signing company. 

 Are you a cat or dog person? Both, but we have a new kitten who is a terror.

 Reading anything at the moment? The Devil Wears Prada

 What is getting major play on your music system of choice? Lately I am stuck in the 80's

 What have you seen recently at the cinema and following anything on TV?
 Havent been to the movies in a long time. I am Addicted to Big Brother! I kick myself daily for getting sucked in to it!!!

 Lastly, 3 words to describe yourself: Happy, Fun and finally Diva (my mom calls me that daily! LoL)


----------



## professionaltart (Aug 26, 2005)

Where do you live? i split time between NYC and Albany, NY

What do you do? i tell people how they should invest their money

Are you a cat or dog person? i hate cats so definately dog

Reading anything at the moment? not right now

What is getting major play on your music system of choice? alwyas Frank Sinatra

What have you seen recently at the cinema and following anything on TV?i just saw RED EYE...dont go see it

Lastly, 3 words to describe yourself: busy stressed sleepy


----------



## caffn8me (Sep 4, 2005)

*Where do you live? *
South West London, England although I spend a lot of my time in the USA too mostly around Atlanta and So Cal.  Technically, I'm a Womble (which will mean something to UK members!)

*What do you do? *
Between jobs at the moment but usually I'm a geek, particularly network security.

*Are you a cat or dog person? *
That depends on the recipe.  Seriously though I love proper (as opposed to miniature) dogs and dislike cats. I won't have a dog though as I travel too much.

*Reading anything at the moment?*
Yes, Specktra!  Only just joined and haven't got time for anything else right now!

*What is getting major play on your music system of choice?*
Classic FM is always on my radio (you can listed to them on the web) and other much listened to music currently includes Berlioz (Symphonie Fantastique), Mozart (The Magic Flute - he's my absolute favourite composer) and Rachmaninov (Piano concerto number 2).

*What have you seen recently at the cinema and following anything on TV? *
I see most movies on flights across the atlantic but I recently saw Shrek 2 for the first time (on DVD) and loved it.  I also went to the cinema with my mother to watch The Girl with the Pearl Earring and Shall we dance?  I'm looking forward to Mr & Mrs Smith on my next flight in a couple of weeks.  On TV I love CSI, Six Feet Under, and Frasier.  I try to catch America's Next Top Model and I want a Famous Face when I'm stateside.  I also _love_ Little Britain which US viewers can catch on BBC America.

*Lastly, 3 words to describe yourself:*
Clueless, dull, rich (fortunately none of this is true)

*But generally speaking:*
Inventive, caffeinated, fun-loving

P.S. - sorry I look a bit rough in my avatar, I did my makeup in a hurry


----------



## faithhopelove24 (Sep 4, 2005)

Where do you live? herndon, virginia  but in 2 weeks I'll be moving to st. peters,mo.

What do you do? stay at home wife, Mother of 3.

Are you a cat or dog person?  Dog 

Reading anything at the moment? battlefield of the mind by joyce meyer

What is getting major play on your music system of choice? WOW Hits 2005

What have you seen recently at the cinema and following anything on TV?
valiant(because of the kids), everything on the Disney channel (because of the kids).

Lastly, 3 words to describe yourself: Like no other (hope that doesn't sound cocky, cause i'm not!)


----------



## Tyester (Sep 14, 2005)

Where do you live? South Austin, Texas and its south, cause there was a civil war here....

What do you do? Alot...

Are you a cat or dog person? Both... as long as the animal isn't a spaz.

Reading anything at the moment? Hawk:Occupation Skateboarder is about as close as it comes at the moment since I read once every 3 months.

What is getting major play on your music system of choice? Hmm... usually nothing in particular, so I'll have to go with Metallica.

What have you seen recently at the cinema and following anything on TV? Yea I saw Transporter 2 at the theatre. Ain't nothing ever on TV.

Lastly, 3 words to describe yourself: aggrevated, shy, hungry


----------



## user4 (Sep 14, 2005)

Where do you live? NYC

What do you do? Work in Mount Sinai Medical Center as an Assistant Researcher in the psychiatry deptartment. I work with schizophrenic patients doing conducting interviews and doing assessments.

Are you a cat or dog person? Def a dog person, I like cats but I'm sooo allergic.

Reading anything at the moment? The Historian.

What is getting major play on your music system of choice?Ummm, anything on my MP3 player lol.

What have you seen recently at the cinema and following anything on TV?
The last movie I saw was Proof with Gweneth Paltrow, Jake Gyllenhaal and Anthony Hopkins. It was OK. I've been watching DVDs that I buy of TV shows. Right now I'm hooked on Season 1 of Lost and Season 2 of 24. They are such great shows. Oh and Friends... Season 10 comes out soon. 

Lastly, 3 words to describe yourself: Nice, Bored, Really hot (in the temperature sense lol). 

But generally speaking: happy, perfectionist, motivated.

Your turn...thanks for playing!


----------



## springy (Sep 22, 2005)

Where do you live? North Carolina (uugh!)

What do you do? I work at the Home Depot. (bookeeping)

Are you a cat or dog person? Cat 

Reading anything at the moment? Acting Out by Benilde Little

What is getting major play on your music system of choice? Nothing right now thinking about Kane West.

What have you seen recently at the cinema and following anything on TV? Four Brothers and Transporter 2

I don't watch much tv.

Lastly, 3 words to describe yourself: Fun, In love, misread.


----------



## lovemichelle (Sep 22, 2005)

Where do you live?New York

What do you do? Nothing right now.

Are you a cat or dog person? Cat, but my boyfriend is gonna make me get a dog anyway.

Reading anything at the moment? Nope.

What is getting major play on your music system of choice?  Shakira, Jaheim, Silk and Sade

What have you seen recently at the cinema and following anything on TV?
Catch awhile ago.. Nip/Tuck and my usual Cops, boxing and AMW

Lastly, 3 words to describe yourself: Funny, Smart and Outgoing


----------



## PrimpinKitty (Sep 22, 2005)

OoO Fun!


Where do you live? Columbus, GA (boo!)

What do you do? Student! I graduate in May and then off to grad school to become a counselor

Are you a cat or dog person? Aww, i can't choose!

Reading anything at the moment? Textbooks!  I just finished reading Jhumpa Lahiri's The Namesake--very good =)

What is getting major play on your music system of choice? Gavin DeGraw at the moment

What have you seen recently at the cinema and following anything on TV?  I saw the exercism of emily rose and skeleton key--both freaky scary

Lastly, 3 words to describe yourself:  Ambitious, liberal, picky


----------



## litlaur (Sep 25, 2005)

Where do you live? Atlanta, Midtown

What do you do? I'm a senior at Georgia State University and I'm also a research assistant

Are you a cat or dog person? I love both, but I have a thing for cats.

Reading anything at the moment? _The Diamond Age_ by Neal Stephenson

What is getting major play on your music system of choice? The Mars Volta - _De-loused in the Comatorium_ and Sigur Rós - _Takk..._

What have you seen recently at the cinema and following anything on TV?
Haven't been to a theatre lately, but I watch Daily Show and Family Guy (24 when the new season starts)

Lastly, 3 words to describe yourself: dorky, indecisive, laid-back


----------



## vloky (Sep 30, 2005)

Where do you live? South Carolina
What do you do? I work at a call center for various isps troubleshooting for people having trouble with their internet or e-mail. 

Are you a cat or dog person? Kittens!!!
Reading anything at the moment? Hotel New Hampshire by john irving
What is getting major play on your music system of choice? I don't have time to listen to music anymore, I work to much. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



What have you seen recently at the cinema and following anything on TV?
Corpse Bride.   Csi.
Lastly, 3 words to describe yourself:Sweet,Caring,vindicative 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



But generally speaking: Nurturing, Cautious, Realistic


----------



## lilMAmom (Oct 6, 2005)

*Hi *

Where do you live? MA, USA

What do you do? ER Vet Tech & mom

Are you a cat or dog person? I can't choose, I love all animals, really.

Reading anything at the moment? No, I need to find a new book

What is getting major play on your music system of choice? hmmm.... everything.  I'm indecisive.  Anything but country.

What have you seen recently at the cinema and following anything on TV? Lost, ER, Nip/Tuck

Lastly, 3 words to describe yourself: Opinionated, shy, busy


----------



## KateGrace (Oct 6, 2005)

Where do you live?  Easley, South Carolina

What do you do? I am a stay @ home mom to my little girl Grace & in Jan. my best friend is having a baby boy & I will be taking care of him also 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Are you a cat or dog person?  If I had to pick one it would be cat 

Reading anything at the moment?  Benefit catalog HAHA 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





What is getting major play on your music system of choice?  My husband is a DJ on a morning show so I listen to him, but mostly I prefer country!

What have you seen recently at the cinema and following anything on TV? 
I am addicted to The Gilmore Girls, I also really like CSI. The last movie I saw was Flight Plan which was pretty good.

Lastly, 3 words to describe yourself: Hyper, Talkative & Hot -Tempered

But generally speaking: Friendly, Loyal & a little nutty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



__________________


----------



## user3 (Oct 7, 2005)

Where I live: Central California

What do you do: Hmm...do you mean as a job? I was a self employed bookeeper but I sold my company to family member and now I am training to be a  truck dispatch specialist where I will be making loads more cold hard $$$$! This will also be a stay at home job.  I also do day care but only for one child. I am hoping to soon open my own salon. I am about 3 years away from that goal.

Are you a cat or dog person?  Well, I own a wonderful dog but I love cats too. I mainly had cats when I was growing up.

Reading anything at the moment? Automatic Millionaire. It's about how to invest your money in 401K's and stuff like that so when you retire you will have plenty of cash!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  It is not one of those get rich fast books. I usually read suspense mystery books.


What is getting major play on your music system of choice? Nothing really. I have been mainly listening to the radio. I listen to everything from Jazz to Heavy Metal. I even listen to swing. I would have to say that MatchBox20 and Nickelback are my faves.

What have you seen recently at the cinema and following anything on TV? I don't go the movies often but I do go see Dukes of Hazard.
Right now I am watching Las Vegas and Desperate Housewives.

Lastly, 3 words to describe yourself: laid back,  talkative, caring


----------



## mspixieears (Oct 12, 2005)

My life really sucked when I first started this thread, so thought it's time to update it, and say some nice things for a change.


Where do you live? Australia. (You don't have to be mega-detailed). Hasn't changed!

What do you do? Not work! Am working on creative writing, trying to get some ready for publication submissions. Attending a few music workshops and rehearsals here and there. Hoping to do some volunteer work for a small artistic organisation soon. The place I was working at was driving me insane.

Are you a cat or dog person? Cat but I am getting to like dogs a lot more too.

Reading anything at the moment? ALWAYS! Sallie Muirden's _Revelations of a Spanish Infanta_, constantly rereading the verse novel (novel in poetry form) I'm working on.

What is getting major play on your music system of choice? I've been playing a lot of Renaissance music lately, so not listening to anything much at the moment. But did pick up an old fave the other day: McLusky's 2nd album (Welsh punk band that sadly, recently disbanded).

What have you seen recently at the cinema and following anything on TV?
I don't even remember the last time I went to the movies (still!), but do try to catch on TV...Queer As Folk, America's Next Top Model, and Sex and the City reruns.

Lastly, 3 words to describe yourself: Productive. Calm. Hopeful.

But generally speaking: cautious, conscientious, happier.


----------



## Essjica (Oct 12, 2005)

Where do you live? Florida

What do you do? I'm a Junior in High School. I have no job because I'm lazy :\ but I'm working on getting one soon.

Are you a cat or dog person? dog definately

Reading anything at the moment? just finished Of Mice and Men

What is getting major play on your music system of choice? thrice - artist in the ambulance 

What have you seen recently at the cinema and following anything on TV? Batman Begins and Desperate Housewives, Grey's Anatomy, Boston Legal, America's Next Top Model, bahh too many to list

Lastly, 3 words to describe yourself: perfectionist, hypocrite, constantly working (I'm a true virgo)


----------



## gigiproductions (Oct 17, 2005)

Here we go...

Where do you live? NYC-The place to be IMO

What do you do? I am a web graphic designer and work for hot 97 in nyc.

Are you a cat or dog person? Dog..I have my baby puppy

Reading anything at the moment? Just finished some CSI novel LOL

What is getting major play on your music system of choice? Kanye, Pharrell,Common,Kelis, John Legend, Fiona Apple..in that order 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





What have you seen recently at the cinema and following anything on TV?
Just saw waiting..was very funny..I watch CSI and LOST religiously

Lastly, 3 words to describe yourself: Honest, outgoing, trendwhore


----------



## mona971 (Oct 22, 2005)

Where do you live? Vancouver Island, BC

What do you do? Legal Assistant 

Are you a cat or dog person? Both but I only have cats at the moment

Reading anything at the moment? Johnathan Kellerman - Twisted

What is getting major play on your music system of choice? Mixed CD

What have you seen recently at the cinema and following anything on TV?

Cinema - Serenity.  TV - Las Vegas, All CSI, House, Rescue Me, LOST, Will & Grace

Lastly, 3 words to describe yourself: Outgoing, opinionated, funny


----------



## pale blue (Oct 24, 2005)

*Where do you live?* New Jersey

*What do you do?* Currently working as a Sales Associate for a cosmetics line, but I will be going to Cosmetology school in 2006 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Are you a cat or dog person?* Even though I recently found out I'm allergic to cats, I still love my two kitties to bits!

*Reading anything at the moment?* Anansi Boys by Neil Gaiman

*What is getting major play on your music system of choice?* I'm really digging the new Ladytron album.

*What have you seen recently at the cinema and following anything on TV?*
The last film I saw was The 40 year old Virgin (I'm more of a DVD renter). The only things I'm following on TV are the series Extras and My Name is Earl.

*Lastly, 3 words to describe yourself:* Realist, Opinionated, Spontaneous


----------



## n_j_t (Oct 24, 2005)

*Where do you live?* Montreal.

*What do you do? * freelance writer/editor.

*Are you a cat or dog person?* Cat!

*Reading anything at the moment? * First to Die, James Patterson.

*What is getting major play on your music system of choice? * My 70s/80s mixes are on constant rotation.

*What have you seen recently at the cinema and following anything on TV?* Cinema: Serenity. TV: CSI, Law & Order, Veronica Mars, Apprentice.

*3 words to describe yourself: * analytical, weird sense of humor, perfectionist. (yeah, I know that's more than three words, but...)


----------



## deathcabber (Oct 25, 2005)

Where do you live? Atlanta, GA 

What do you do? admin. assitant in psychiatriatic office

Are you a cat or dog person? both 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Reading anything at the moment? House of Sand and Fog

What is getting major play on your music system of choice? The National, Unearth, Fiona Apple

What have you seen recently at the cinema and following anything on TV? Havent seen any new movies, watch OC, ER, Made, Real World, ANTM
I

Lastly, 3 words to describe yourself: Excited, Stressed, Tired (buying my first house and moving this week!)

But generally speaking: silly, hungry, loving

Your turn...thanks for playing!


----------



## ChrisKsAngel (Oct 30, 2005)

*getting acquanited - a friendly poll*

Since I am new around here, I'll play. 

Where do you live? Columbus, GA 

What do you do? Um. I am a college student and mother. I am majoring in professional writing, so my hopes is to work with some company and pretty much do any type of technical writing. 

Are you a cat or dog person? LOL.. it is bad, but neither. I just don't have time to have a pet since I am never home.

Reading anything at the moment? Normally, I always have a book I am reading, but this semester has been so hectic.

What is getting major play on your music system of choice? Right now I am listening to mellow stuff like, Gavin Degraw, Tony Lucca, and Ben Kweller. However, I am addicted to Ashlee Simpson's new cd too. 

What have you seen recently at the cinema and following anything on TV? I don't even remember the last time I went to the movies, but Iwe rent movies from cable occasionally. The last things I saw were Bridget Jones, Edge of Reason and Finding Neverland. As far as TV, I love LOST, The Apprentice, and Las Vegas. 

Lastly, 3 words to describe yourself: Busy, tired and frustrated. 

But generally speaking: Perfectionist, silly and laid back.


----------



## BabyFu18 (Oct 30, 2005)

Since I am new around here, I'll play. 

Where do you live? Georgia 

What do you do? I'm a college student, I don't have time for much else right now. I am majoring in theatre performance so that keeps me busy.

Are you a cat or dog person? Dog person, I'm not fond of cats.

Reading anything at the moment? Currently reading Chekov

What is getting major play on your music system of choice? Death Cab, Gavin Degraw, Tony Lucca, Jason Mraz, John Mayer, Ben Lee, Ryan Cabrera, Ashlee Simpson, Graham Colton.  

What have you seen recently at the cinema and following anything on TV? The last movie I saw at the theatre was "Bruce Almighty" I believe.  As far as TV goes I'm addicted to The OC, Lost, Gilmore Girls, and Las Vegas.

Lastly, 3 words to describe yourself: Busy, busy...and did I say busy?

But generally speaking: Reserved, fun-loving, sweet!


----------



## Isis (Oct 31, 2005)

I'll bite 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*Where do you live?* Baltimore, Maryland.
*What do you do?* Esthetician for Red Door Spa.
*Are you a cat or dog person?* Dogs! I have 2.
*Reading anything at the moment?* Harry Potter & The Half Blood Prince.
*What is getting major play on your music system of choice?* Actually, books on CD. My commute to work can be as long as 2 hours! It really makes the time fly and I don't mind the traffic so much then.
*What have you seen recently at the cinema and following anything on TV? * Movie? Unleashed (I LOVE Jet Lee movies) TV? Ballroom Bootcamp!! It makes me want to take it up again, but it's so $$$$
*Lastly, 3 words to describe yourself:* Spontaneous, Athletic, & Inquisitive


----------



## DaisyDee (Nov 6, 2005)

Where do you live? Myrtle Beach, South Carolina, USA

What do you do? I'm a mom, wife, writer, and a counselor.

Are you a cat or dog person? Dog person, but I think kitties are precious, too.

Reading anything at the moment? Velocity by Dean Koontz

What is getting major play on your music system of choice?  Three Doors Down, Sublime, Carlos Santana

What have you seen recently at the cinema and following anything on TV?  Wallace & Gromit...so cute!  I love to watch The Family Guy, Futurama, and The Simpsons....ANTP, and Ultimate Fighting.

Lastly, 3 words to describe yourself: Compassionate, Intelligent, Quirky


----------



## Kittie (Nov 8, 2005)

* Where do you live?* Louisiana, US

* What do you do?* I'm a housewife, former Co-Children's Librarian.

* Are you a cat or dog person?* I love cats and dogs. They both have special attributes to bring to the table. I'm just an all around animal person, though. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




* Reading anything at the moment?* The Weekly World News? Heh I've read all my books and can't find another good one to read. 

* What is getting major play on your music system of choice?* Leela James "A Change Is Gonna Come". If you haven't heard of her, check her out. She is AWESOME.

* What have you seen recently at the cinema and following anything on TV?* Last movie we went to see was "Just Like Heaven". Last tv program we watched was American Dad. heh

* Lastly, 3 words to describe yourself:* Freezing, sleepy, and shower needy. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




* But generally speaking:* Worrisome, quirky, and lazy.


----------



## oopsa_daisies (Nov 12, 2005)

Yay my turn!

*Where do you live?* Brisbane, Australia
*What do you do?* I study Music Therapy at uni
*Are you a cat or dog person?* Never had an opportunity to own either, but I like dogs better than cats
*Reading anything at the moment?* My psyc text for upcoming exam
*What is getting major play on your music system of choice?* Usher, Michael Buble and No Doubt
*What have you seen recently at the cinema and following anything on TV?* Nothing from movies.  The only shows I follow religiously are Alias, The OC and 24.  
*Lastly, 3 words to describe yourself:* quiet, petite (sounds better than "tiny"), honest


----------



## Becki (Nov 13, 2005)

Where do you live? Brisbane, Australia
What do you do? I work for a chain & lifting company doing accounts receivables & payables. 
Are you a cat or dog person? Mmmmm cat person 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Reading anything at the moment? Hmmm do magazines count?? Last magazine I read was Shop Til You Drop LOL
What is getting major play on your music system of choice? Usher, Kanye West, Akon, Baby Bash
What have you seen recently at the cinema and following anything on TV? I saw Doom with my boy on Friday, not my type of movie...so boring LOL. For TV shows I am loving Home & Away, Neighbours (Watch these religiously!)
Lastly, 3 words to describe yourself: Ditzy (But not dumb!), Silly, Lazy!


----------



## Laverne (Nov 13, 2005)

*Where do you live?*
Den Haag, The Netherlands
*What do you do?*
I study Informatics now, but starting next year I'm going to start finno-ugrian languages and culture at the university of Groningen
*Are you a cat or dog person?*
If I wasn't allergic I'd say dogs.
*Reading anything at the moment?*
Currently I'm reading a few books on Java and UML for school. For recreational purposes I read H.P. Lovecraft and I love Sophie Kinsella's Shopaholic books.
*What is getting major play on your music system of choice?*
Children of Bodom, Ensiferum, Moonsorrow, Thyrfing. Mostly viking metal.
*What have you seen recently at the cinema and following anything on TV?*
Movie: Lord of War. I just love Nicolas Cage!
TV: Desperate Housewives, Gilmore Girls, Numb3rs
*Lastly, 3 words to describe yourself:*
perfectionist, geek, optimistic


----------



## MACreation (Nov 13, 2005)

Where do you live? Worcester, Massachusetts

What do you do? Cashier at a check casher store

Are you a cat or dog person? Cat. I have a 3 1/2 month baby boy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Reading anything at the moment? Still working on Harry Potter 3

What is getting major play on your music system of choice? All American Rejects, BSB, Story of the year, Mariah Carey, some Raggeaton

What have you seen recently at the cinema and following anything on TV?
Just saw Get Rich of Die Trying, and Saw 2.....watchign One tree Hill, Real World and Laguna Beach

Lastly, 3 words to describe yourself: hyper (maybe it's the coffee???)....funny....sweet


----------



## Peaches (Nov 14, 2005)

*Where do you live? * Australia

*What do you do? * At the moment I'm a receptionist for a high-end jeweller. I want to do something else though... just deciding what.

*Are you a cat or dog person? * Dog... only if they dont slobber. But I like petting cats when they're snoozing. 

*Reading anything at the moment? * Nope... No time!

*What is getting major play on your music system of choice? * MOS Annual 2006 and some other crazy Hardstyle CD... and JLO album (heehee)

*What have you seen recently at the cinema and following anything on TV?* Last movie I saw was Must Love Dogs (my bf and I loved it!) and TV... nothing interesting. Simpsons 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*Lastly, 3 words to describe yourself: * 
(True to Libran form): Indecisive, Romantical, Word-maker-upper-er.


----------



## SonRisa (Nov 17, 2005)

Where do you live? San Francisco, CA

What do you do? Makeup Artist for MAC - Macy's Union Square

Are you a cat or dog person? Both.

Reading anything at the moment? Million Little Pieces - James Frey

What is getting major play on your music system of choice? Hmm, when I'm actually not working . . . in the cd player is Scissor Sisters, Michelle Branch, Tribe Called Quest, Britney, and NERD.

What have you seen recently at the cinema and following anything on TV?
RENT and Prime. TV - I watch the Encore show of Oprah and sometimes I catch ANTM.

Lastly, 3 words to describe yourself: Complicated, misunderstood, compassionate.


----------



## angelwings (Nov 20, 2005)

Where do you live ~ Melbourne, Australia

What do you do ~ Looking for work at the moment as I've just finished VCE (Years 11 and 12 in secondary school)

Are you a cat or dog person ~ Dog person

Reading anything at the moment ~ Nope

What is getting a major play on your music system of choice ~ Michael Buble

What have you seen recently at the cinema and following anything on TV ~ Recently saw Wolf Creek and LOVED it!!! Main TV shows that I follow are The Bill and Home and Away. ALSO: Heartbeat, Blue Healers and Third Watch.

Lastly, 3 words to describe yourself ~ Perfectionist, hard working, reliable


----------



## Absynthe (Nov 24, 2005)

Where do you live? The Netherlands

What do you do? At home right now due to illness.

Are you a cat or dog person? Dog but i have rabbits

Reading anything at the moment? Erin Hart's haunted ground.

What is getting major play on your music system of choice? All kinds right now..trying to choose music for our wedding.

What have you seen recently at the cinema and following anything on TV? I'm mad on CSI and CSI new york, Grissom is lush.


Lastly, 3 words to describe yourself: Stressed,nervous,excited.


----------



## kiwicleopatra (Nov 26, 2005)

Where do you live? Canada

What do you do? Student right now.  Planning to be a MA when I fly the coop.

Are you a cat or dog person? Cat definatly.  Have two.

Reading anything at the moment? starting memoirs of a geisha

What is getting major play on your music system of choice? Right now?.....hmmm...probably Gwen Stefani.  I listen to almost everything though.

What have you seen recently at the cinema and following anything on TV?
Harry Potter (w00t!).  I was following ANTM but not so much since they voted Kim off.

Lastly, 3 words to describe yourself: Sick (cold), yet giddy, with numb feet.

But generally speaking: Nice, Funny (in person anyway), likes shiny things.


----------



## tricky (Nov 27, 2005)

Where do you live?: California, USA

What do you do?: I'm a production coordinator at a womens hosiery distribution company. But one day I want to be a fashion designer (that is what I went to college for).

Are you a cat or dog person?: Dog person but I love cats too. I love all animals pretty much.

Reading anything at the moment?: No. The Last book I read was My Friend Leonard by James Frey. I think I want to start reading the Harry Potter series cuz I love the movies so much.

What is getting major play on your music system of choice? PJ Harvey, Bright Eyes, Fantomas, Courtney Love/ Hole.

What have you seen recently at the cinema and following anything on TV?
The last movie I saw was Harry Potter and the Goblet of Fire. The last DVD i watched was Palindromes (very, very weird). As far as TV shows, I've been following the Gilmore Girls, Real World, and America's Next Top Model.

Lastly, 3 words to describe yourself: Easygoing, hardworking (at work), and lazy (at home).

But generally speaking: honest, loyal, creative.


----------



## Brelki (Nov 28, 2005)

Where do you live? California

What do you do? I'm an instructor at a university.

Are you a cat or dog person? I'm all about cats!

Reading anything at the moment? Princess Bride

What is getting major play on your music system of choice? new Bloodhound Gang cd & lots of Chris Isaak

What have you seen recently at the cinema and following anything on TV?
Today, we saw the new HP movie, and right now, we're watching Family Guy on tv

Lastly, 3 words to describe yourself: intelligent, organized, loving


----------



## pink__grapefruit (Nov 29, 2005)

Where do you live? Small town in Michigan 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





What do you do? Student, but when i get older i want to be a CPA... I can't wait to get out of highschool...

Are you a cat or dog person? Dogs, they're much more active and loyal

Reading anything at the moment? Lucky by Alice Sebold and the Gossip Girl series.

What is getting major play on your music system of choice? Brand New <3

What have you seen recently at the cinema and following anything on TV?
I haven't been to the cinema since Hide and Seek last fall.  And the only thing i watch on TV is How Do I Look and the Look For Less, so technically no.

Lastly, 3 words to describe yourself: Fun, Shy and Trustworthy
^haha, i'm really shy if you don't know me :x


----------



## jeannette (Dec 4, 2005)

*Where do you live?* Singapore! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*What do you do?* Undergraduate; I am also a full-time auntie to a pomeranian!

*Are you a cat or dog person?* I actually love both kinds of animals! That said, I'm more partial towards to dogs because of my pooch. 

*Reading anything at the moment?* Schopenhauer: A Very Short Introduction (Very Short Introductions) by Christopher Janaway  link at Amazon 

*What is getting major play on your music system of choice?* I don't listen to music. (!)

*What have you seen recently at the cinema and following anything on TV?* I don't watch movies or tv. (!!) I prefer reading or surfing the internet.

*Lastly, 3 words to describe yourself:* Geeky, friendly, lonerish!


----------



## more_please (Dec 8, 2005)

Where do you live? upstate NY

What do you do? I'm working part time in retail & gearing up for grad school (eventually)

Are you a cat or dog person? Cat, dog, horse, you name it.

Reading anything at the moment? Just magazines until I have more free time.

What is getting major play on your music system of choice? Hip-hop & NPR

What have you seen recently at the cinema and following anything on TV?
I'm soo excited for Project Runway season 2!! The last movie I saw was the 40yr old virgin (hilarious), and I cann't wait for Brokeback Mountain.

Lastly, 3 words to describe yourself: funny, outgoing, private (if that makes sense)


----------



## d_flawless (Dec 8, 2005)

*my first post!*

Where do you live? san francisco, ca
What do you do? full-time student, hostess @ olive garden, sales associate @ old navy...whew
Are you a cat or dog person? cat
Reading anything at the moment? philosophy reader + stats text...not for fun at the moment, unfortunately
What is getting major play on your music system of choice? gwen stefani, B.I.G., mad dre, outkast
What have you seen recently at the cinema and following anything on TV? R.E.N.T. (play was better); project runway, america's next top model, the view
Lastly, 3 words to describe yourself:energetic, thoughtful, intelligent


----------



## fabulouscazza (Dec 14, 2005)

Where do you live? Melbourne, Australia

What do you do? I am a full time Associate Nurse Unit Manager on a surgical ward, and a freelance makeup artist.

Are you a cat or dog person? Dogs. I love my baby (Sabre - Terrier X Poodle)

Reading anything at the moment? Nope, dont have time to read much at the moment - life is hectic!

What is getting major play on your music system of choice? I like a lot of anything and everything.  BEP, Kanye West Maroon 5 (you get the gist - varied taste in music!)

What have you seen recently at the cinema and following anything on TV?
Saw The Latest harry Potter Movie not long ago - LOVED IT! the best one yet IMO.
Love my foxtel, watch Will & Grace, The Simpsons and so many more!

Lastly, 3 words to describe yourself: Playful, creative, Loved (the best one!)


----------



## mspixieears (Dec 14, 2005)

Hey Caz! Nice to see you!

I'm a weirdo, love doing this poll over and over again seeing as the answers do change over time.

*Where do you live?*Melbourne, Australia. Still. Boo.

*What do you do?* I 'convalesce', not well enough to work, but do volunteer work once a week and get to learn cool publishing/poetry stuff. I write.
*
Are you a cat or dog person?* Cat, but met the most adorable Rhodesian Ridgeback the other day...oooh!

*Reading anything at the moment?* Hunter: The Age of Magic comic book series, and the 'what is poetry' section of _The Norton Anthology of Poetry_ and an Australian literary periodical called _Dumbo feather_.

*What is getting major play on your music system of choice?* 
The Bravery's debut self-titled EP.

*What have you seen recently at the cinema and following anything on TV?*
Saw the latest Miyazaki/Studio Ghibli animated film _Howl's Moving Castle_. On TV, following _Firefly_ on cable, semi-following _SATC_ repeats as well as _America's Next Top Model_.

*Lastly, 3 words to describe yourself:* Nervous, frightened, stressed.

*But generally speaking:* wary, perfectionist, dedicated.


----------



## amy (Dec 25, 2005)

I've been a member for a good while, but basically was MIA for a while.  Now I'm back, loving the drama-free-ness of Specktra! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I thought I'd reintroduce myself tho!
Where do you live? Innnnndiana.  The land of corn and soybeans.

What do you do? just a poor art student right now!

Are you a cat or dog person? Mmm I like em both.  I have a cat but love small dogs too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Reading anything at the moment? Rereading Chronicles of Narnia..and I'll have new school textbooks to read here in the next few weeks (another $400 down the toilet..)

What is getting major play on your music system of choice? Hmm anything "pop-punk" I suppose..I love Green Day, Jet, Motion City Soundtrack, Coldplay, Relient K, Switchfoot...etc!

What have you seen recently at the cinema and following anything on TV?
Just saw the Narnia movie, rented Calendar Girls and the Exorcist this last week...the only TV show I really follow is Family Guy (love!!)

Lastly, 3 words to describe yourself: Perfectionist.  Quirky.  Creative.

But generally speaking: Awkward.  Crafty.  Sarcastic.


----------



## sbetsy (Dec 25, 2005)

Where do you live? Florida, USA 

What do you do? Grad school - behavior analysis (research assistant) 

Are you a cat or dog person? Hard choice, but I have to say dog. Specifically my dog, Enzo.

Reading anything at the moment? Usually I just read for school, Journal of Applied Behavior Analysis articles, books by B.F. Skinner etc. but I'm reading "Death in a strange country" by Donna Leon because I'm on vacay.

What is getting major play on your music system of choice? The Velvet Underground, Ray Charles, Menace To Society Soundtrack, belle & sebastian, britta phillips and dean wareham, Ludacris, Kanye West

What have you seen recently at the cinema and following anything on TV? 
Pride & Predjudice in the theatre. Devout nip/tuck addict.

Lastly, 3 words to describe yourself: Radical Behaviorist, yo.


----------



## xxElusivexx (Dec 26, 2005)

Where do you live? Melbourne, Australia.

What do you do? Student..ugh 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Are you a cat or dog person? Both!

Reading anything at the moment? Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas.

What is getting major play on your music system of choice? All kinds of house and dance music.

What have you seen recently at the cinema and following anything on TV? I don't watch TV much, and I can't remember the last time I went to the movies..

Lastly, 3 words to describe yourself: Opinionated, stubborn and messy. I'm not all that bad though


----------



## greenkiwi (Dec 28, 2005)

Where do you live? NYC

What do you do? I'm a stay at home mom. Formally a student, dancer, bookstore cashier, ice cream girl

Are you a cat or dog person? Dog person

Reading anything at the moment? A treasury of Royal Scandels

What is getting major play on your music system of choice? Fall out Boy and My Chemical ROmance and A moments worth (my best friend's band)

What have you seen recently at the cinema and following anything on TV? Last thing i saw was Chronicles of Narnia.. Only show i watch is LOST

Lastly, 3 words to describe yourself: Kind, Sweet, shy

But generally speaking: perfectionist, Messy, care-too-much


----------



## andrialyn (Jan 1, 2006)

Where do you live? Florida
What do you do? I work at an insurance office right now, but my heart is in nursing and taking care of the elderly...I heart old people! 

Are you a cat or dog person? Cats for sure!  But I also have two dogs that i absolutly adore

Reading anything at the moment? No, but I love to read so much I read just about anything I get my hands on... total nerd!


What is getting major play on your music system of choice? Well I've been into making mix CD's lately so its a variety.  Alot of old school stuff..bringing back lots of memories.  Oh and I also live Atmosphere's Lucy in the sky album. 
What have you seen recently at the cinema and following anything on TV? I don't go to movies to often.  (total rip off IMO) but I did go see fun with dick and jane..pretty funny!  Oh and I do like to watch desperate housewives...guilty pleasure!

Lastly, 3 words to describe yourself: Lazy, bored and comfy  (in my fuzzy jammies!)

But generally speaking: shy, observant, caring

Thanks for reading about me!


----------



## blueglitter (Jan 2, 2006)

Where do you live? Yorkshire UK

What do you do? Nothing  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Are you a cat or dog person? Cat

Reading anything at the moment? Jane Green - Jemima J

What is getting major play on your music system of choice? No doubt on my ipod 4th gen

What have you seen recently at the cinema and following anything on TV? I dont go to the cinema (freeks me out) Im ADDICTED to LOST

Lastly, 3 words to describe yourself: Self-Concious Obsessive Hormonal


----------



## MelodyKat (Jan 2, 2006)

*Hi, I'm Kat and I'm a Mac-Aholic*

*Where do you live? * Chicago, Illinois

*What do you do? * Assistant Retail Manager at M.A.C. Water Tower Baby!!!

*Are you a cat or dog person?* 2 Kitties. Leo and Panic.

*Reading anything at the moment?* The Dirty Girls Social Club (for the second time)

*What is getting major play on your music system of choice?* M.I.A., Esthero, Dwele, Erykah Badu, and most anything underground hip-hop.

*What have you seen recently at the cinema and following anything on TV?* King Kong. And it sucked balls.

*Lastly, 3 words to describe yourself:* Optimistic, hardworking, ENERGETIC!


----------



## karen (Jan 2, 2006)

Where do you live? United States -- Virginia

What do you do? Stay at home mom to an 8-year old and a 5 month old

Are you a cat or dog person? mostly dog, would love cats if I wasn't allergic.

Reading anything at the moment? Anansi Boys - Neil Gaiman. Don't have much time to read nowadays, though.

What is getting major play on your music system of choice? The Jesus & Mary Chain - 21 Singles, Wilco - Yankee Hotel Foxtrot

What have you seen recently at the cinema and following anything on TV?
last time I went to the theatre was the day before I had my daughter(last July). I saw Charlie and the Chocolate Factory. Used to follow Queer as Folk, but it's ended. All I have left to follow now is Days of Our Lives.

Lastly, 3 words to describe yourself: anal-retentive, opinionated, and observant

But generally speaking:


----------



## IslandGirl77 (Jan 6, 2006)

I'm still new, but I'll play.

Where do you live? Columbia, South Carolina, but I am from Hawaii.

What do you do? Stay at home Mom.

Are you a cat or dog person? Dog, allergic to cats.

Reading anything at the moment? Just finished A Million Little Peices, what a good book!

What is getting major play on your music system of choice? I listen mostly to old stuff. I pretty much like everything. I listen to alot of old R&B and reggae music right now.

What have you seen recently at the cinema and following anything on TV?I don't really watch alot of t.v, but I do looove movies. Last night I watched The Cave, that was pretty retarded!


Lastly, 3 words to describe yourself: Shy, silly, and nerdy


----------



## Coco_Hailey (Jan 6, 2006)

Hey I'll play, I've never really introduced myself...

Where do you live? Granby, Quebec, Canada

What do you do? full time administrative assistant (boring computer job) part time student (fashion)

Reading anything at the moment? Fashion mags!!! I'm suscribed to 3 monthly publications

What is getting major play on your music system of choice? When I'm at work, I always connect to kexp.org; independant/member supported radio from Seattle (90.3FM) now I'm addicted to kexp, I've discovered so much great bands since I listen to this radio, like The Black Angels, Clap your hands say yeah!, Lady Sovereign, ...

What have you seen recently at the cinema and following anything on TV? I don't watch a lot of tv, but I like to catch some Family Guy action 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love movies, recently I saw Me and you and everyone we know, it's totally weird, but still very good!

Lastly, 3 words to describe yourself: goofy, clumsy, friendly


----------



## firefly (Jan 10, 2006)

Northern Ohio, US

College Student, would really like to work in marketing-always wanted to get into acting and modeling

definately cat although i like both

Reading anything at the moment? Just crappy biology 

hmm..led Zeppelin lately...the beatles Abbey Road, and Third Eye Blind

last time i went to the movies i saw Walk the line w/ my boyfriend. i currently watch the tv shows Nip/Tuck, Curb Your Enthusiasm, Entourage, and Project Runway..& i started watching the sopranos recently.

Loved (by my friends and bf) Annoyed (forever at my roommate) & Friendly (im shy at first, so people think im snobby but im really nice)


----------



## Cera (Jan 10, 2006)

*What do you do?* I'm working as an interpreter/translator =) The pay is good, but this kind of job means that I'm needed at the office only when foreign visitors come, so I'm sitting at home waiting to be called most of the time.

*Are you a cat or dog person?* Both. I have two cats, but I'd like to get a dog too, once I get my own appartment or house.

*Reading anything at the moment?* No. I haven't read a book in a long time.

*What is getting major play on your music system of choice?* Fort Minor's Believe Me and Verbalicious' Don't Play Nice.

*What have you seen recently at the cinema and following anything on TV?* I don't watch a lot of TV. Most of the time, I'm watching Tru Calling or National Geographic. And when I remember, Charmed.

*Lastly, 3 words to describe yourself: *Stubborn, sophisticated, airhead.


----------



## blueyedlady87 (Jan 11, 2006)

I Looove Surveys!

Where do you live? Southern CA, 1 1/2 hours from LA

What do you do? High school student, and i love to play with makeup!!!

Are you a cat or dog person? Dog person by far, I was raised with only dogs as pets

Reading anything at the moment? Memoirs of a Geisha, it's awesome

What is getting major play on your music system of choice? Burned mixes off Limewire

What have you seen recently at the cinema and following anything on TV? Hhhm, The Ringer was funny. That Dick and Jane movie was cute. And Memoirs of a Geisha was fab. On tv, I'm currently addicted to Meet the Barkers.

Lastly, 3 words to describe yourself: Deep, Loud, Misunderstood

But generally speaking: Nutty, Bi-polar, and currently sick


----------



## mandirigma (Jan 13, 2006)

Where do you live? So Cal. (OC to be exact)

What do you do? college student/part-time worker

Are you a cat or dog person? don't have pets but i take to cats more.

Reading anything at the moment? some roots reading -- Noli me Tangere by Jose Rizal

What is getting major play on your music system of choice? Esthero, always. Sia and Imogen Heap also. Haven't been feeling the new hip hop albums as of late.

What have you seen recently at the cinema and following anything on TV?
Brokeback Mountain -- excellent film. On TV: Lost, Boondocks (and most Adult Swim shows), and I just saw the premiere of Crumbs last night with Fred Savage and that was pretty good too.

Lastly, 3 words to describe yourself: Hungry. Bored. Sleepy.


----------



## beckasings (Jan 21, 2006)

Where do you live? Minneapolis.

What do you do? Actress, yoga teacher, pilates trainer

Are you a cat or dog person? Dog person. But cats are alright too.

Reading anything at the moment? Little Earthquakes by Jennifer Weiner.

What is getting major play on your music system of choice? Rilo Kiley.

What have you seen recently at the cinema and following anything on TV?
The Chronicles of Narnia. I'm currently watching season 1 of LOST on DVD. (LOVE IT!)

Lastly, 3 words to describe yourself: Strong, savvy, funny.


----------



## honeyd (Jan 24, 2006)

Where do you live? Dallas

What do you do? School and office work for my dads companies

Are you a cat or dog person? Dogs

Reading anything at the moment? Just finished The Domestic Goddess by Sophie Kinsella

What is getting major play on your music system of choice? Bond, Rob Thomas, and James Blunt

What have you seen recently at the cinema and following anything on TV?
Fun With Dick and Jane, and big 24 fan

Lastly, 3 words to describe yourself: goofy, insomniac, dependeble


----------



## jmdulock (Jan 27, 2006)

Where do you live? Massachusetts

What do you do? I'm a nursing student

Are you a cat or dog person? I have a cat right now, but I do like dogs too

Reading anything at the moment? just finished reading Pride & Prejudice

What is getting major play on your music system of choice? Lori McKenna

What have you seen recently at the cinema and following anything on TV?
Saw 2 was the last movie I went to the movies to see, and recently I rented The Skeleton Key

Lastly, 3 words to describe yourself: loyal, stubborn and confident


----------



## Paperdoll (Jan 30, 2006)

*Where do you live?* UK.

*What do you do?* Not a lot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





*Are you a cat or dog person?* Cat.

*Reading anything at the moment?* Giovanni Boccaccio's The Decameron.

*What is getting major play on your music system of choice?* Lately? Black Wire & The Rakes.

*What have you seen recently at the cinema and following anything on TV?* Memoirs of a Geisha & Blackadder.

*Lastly, 3 words to describe yourself:* Fussy, sleepy & stubborn.


----------



## Pale Moon (Jan 30, 2006)

why did i just see this thread?? anyway..

Where do you live?
Singapore.

What do you do?
Undergrad.

Are you a cat or dog person?
I don't have pet at the moment.. but if I would have one, it's gonna be a dog.

Reading anything at the moment?
No nothing.. i'm sick of my textbook!! lol!!

What is getting major play on your music system of choice? Lately?
Eminem, Mariah Carey, Coldplay

What have you seen recently at the cinema and following anything on TV?
24, Alias, American idol, American next top model, Ghost whisperer, Smallville, 4 kings, Will&Grace, How i met your mother, CSI, CSI:Miami, CSI:NY, Courting alex, Prison break.. gee, that's a lot! no doubt i don't really have time to study.

Lastly, 3 words to describe yourself
excited, thoughtful, stressed..


----------



## saucipinkbabydoll (Feb 4, 2006)

Where do you live? Maui, Hawaii
What do you do? freelance makeup artist(and now freelancing for MAC)

Are you a cat or dog person? Dog. allergic to kitty's whaaa!

Reading anything at the moment? Brit Lit! Love sophie kinsella!

What is getting major play on your music system of choice? The Pussycat Dolls
What have you seen recently at the cinema and following anything on TV?
Must love dogs, Hoodwinked
Lastly, 3 words to describe yourself: Saucy,Sassy,Sensual (teeheehee)


----------



## fabbyabby (Feb 6, 2006)

Where do you live?  Boston, but I'm from Seattle

What do you do?  I work for MAC, but I used to be an airline pilot (talk about a change)

Are you a car or a dog person?  Cat.  My cat's name is Abby, not mine, and she is fabulous

Reading anything at the moment?  Nope

What is getting major play in your music system of choice?  NPR on the radio

What have you seen recently at the cinema and following anything on TV?  Syriana, it was confusing.  On the boob-tube I like DH, Grey's Anatomy, CSI, ANTN, and American Idol, oh and my fav is the Amazing Race starts Feb.28

Lastly, 3 words to describe yourself:  Full (just had dinnah), bored, and grumpy lately?


----------



## lindseylouike (Feb 7, 2006)

Where do you live? Ohio (school), Michigan (home)

What do you do? Graduate student & assistant--go to school for fiction writing, teach freshman comp & creative writing.

Are you a cat or dog person? Definitely dog (have a Jack Russell named Sammie)

Reading anything at the moment? Stuff for the fiction course I'm teaching... Flannery O'Connor, Tobias Wolff, Zora Neale Hurston, etc.

What is getting major play on your music system of choice? Jack Johnson, Guster.

What have you seen recently at the cinema and following anything on TV?
Just rented Hustle & Flow (I have a thing for Terrence Howard), watch ANTM, Project Runway, How Do I Look?, What Not to Wear

Lastly, 3 words to describe yourself: Stressed (my thesis is due next week), thoughtful, caring.


----------



## as_cute_as_pie (Feb 7, 2006)

*Where do you live?* North Uk !

*What do you do?* i go to school  well upper school
*
Are you a cat or dog person?* Dog

*Reading anything at the moment?* nope

*What is getting major play on your music system of choice?* Eminem! Eminem! woo more Eminem lol 'serious' stuff not funny

*What have you seen recently at the cinema and following anything on TV?*
last thing i watched at the cinema was King Kong which i very nearly could of cried of boredom lol and i looove hollyoaks and footballers wives all i watch on tele at the minute don't have much time need something that doesn't need much attention lol

*Lastly, 3 words to describe yourself*: tired, tired and tired


----------



## Marina (Feb 9, 2006)

Where do you live?
Australia.

What do you do?
I'm a university student.

Are you a cat or dog person?
Dogs!  Most cats just irritate me.

Reading anything at the moment?
At the moment no, but I'm going to start reading Mort by Terry Pratchett again.

What is getting major play on your music system of choice?
Lately I've been listening to a lot of 60's and 70's music with some current stuff thrown in...so basically everything.

What have you seen recently at the cinema and following anything on TV?
I haven't been to the movies in ages.  I really want to see Walk the Line though.  On TV I've been watching Whose Line Is It Anyway, Entourage, Australia's Next Top Model, Heartbeat & the OC.  Oh, and the old seasons of Blue Heelers.

Lastly, 3 words to describe yourself: quiet, observant & awkward


----------



## MissMarley (Feb 12, 2006)

Where do you live?
Southwest Missouri

What do you do?
I work in special event coordination and pr for a sexual health medical center.

Are you a cat or dog person?
Cats- I have 4- Frodo, an 18 pound formerly homeless tomcat and the sweetest thing EVER; arwen, a former showcat who was abused and is now in our home as a rescue; elora, a now 10 months old kitten who was found in a ditch at four weeks almost dead (and she's now fat and BAD); and oscar, another rescue cat- he's a black persian.

Reading anything at the moment?
Yes, the Song of Ice and Fire series by Geore RR Martin
What is getting major play on your music system of choice?
I love everything- even country. I listen to Metric and Chasing Furies a lot, along with the Beatles, classic grunge like Nirvana, and whatever is on pop radio too!

What have you seen recently at the cinema and following anything on TV?
The last movie I saw was Brokeback Mountain, which I thought was well-done and poignant. The only television show I follow is HOUSE- I have the biggest crush ever on Hugh Laurie.

Lastly, 3 words to describe yourself: organized, anal, but also spontaneous


----------



## ruby_soho (Feb 12, 2006)

Where do you live? Ottawa, Ontario

What do you do? I'm a student at Ottawa U for International Development & Globalization (but I'm finding I know very little of current events and history, and everything of MAC)

Are you a cat or dog person? Both! I have a dog back home named Rosie. I'd like a small dog and a cat.

Reading anything at the moment? Just trying to scrape by with my school readings-criminology, macroeconomics, environmental science, politics & globalization, and sociology

What is getting major play on your music system of choice? Lately major play for MSTRKRFT and Kill Hannah, and always Death From Above 1979 and Refused are in high rotation

What have you seen recently at the cinema and following anything on TV? I haven't been to the movies since Charlie & The Chocolate Factory was released, but I find there hasn't been much released that I've wanted to see

Lastly, 3 words to describe yourself: Chronically hungry, antsy, and fed up

But generally speaking: laid back, sarcastic, dancy


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2006)

Where do you live? England (Sheffield/London)

What do you do? I'm a medical student - only 4 months now until I'm a proper Dr! Eeek!

Are you a cat or dog person? Cat, but I love dogs too!

Reading anything at the moment? haha, lecture notes on Clinical Medicine! I'm reading Sellevision by Augusten Burroughs for fun.

What is getting major play on your music system of choice? Lynden David Halls Medicine 4 my pain - I heard that he died from Hodgkins Lymphoma last week so I've started listening to my old CDs - he was one of my favourite singers when I was younger.

What have you seen recently at the cinema and following anything on TV?
I last saw Memoirs of a Geisha which I found disappointing as I was such a big fan of the book and it just wasn't the same! The only things I follow on TV are soaps: Neighbours, Coronation St and Eastenders!

Lastly, 3 words to describe yourself: unorganized (but trying!), thoughtful, optimistic


----------



## x20Deepx (Feb 20, 2006)

*Where do you live?* New York City

*What do you do?* I'd like to go into corporate law.

*Are you a cat or dog person?* Both. 

*Reading anything at the moment?* Working through _Memoria de mis putas tristes_, by Gabriel Garcia Marquez, in Spanish.

*What is getting major play on your music system of choice?* I have hugely varied taste in music (ranging from reggaeton to power metal to pop to dance to hip-hop to punk rock), but Shakira is my guilty pleasure.

*What have you seen recently at the cinema and following anything on TV?* I just saw Date Movie today - it was really bad! I watch Futurama, Family Guy, and The Boondocks on television, and tune in to various amusing reality shows on MTV and VH1.

*Lastly, 3 words to describe yourself:* spontaneous, interesting, confident


----------



## whosheis (Feb 21, 2006)

Where do you live? Queens, NYC

What do you do? Communication Design student at FIT, going into Advertising Design

Are you a cat or dog person? Had both and I'm affectionate towards their own little quirks

Reading anything at the moment? Finished a Time of Angels. Quite interesting. Gotta get a new book to read.

What is getting major play on your music system of choice? R&B. Hasn't changed a lot since I was in HS.

What have you seen recently at the cinema and following anything on TV? Last movie was Hostel and may I say it was horrible. Watching the old reruns of Full House at the moment.

Lastly, 3 words to describe yourself: Shopaholic, Obsessive-Compulsive, Creative


----------



## Dena (Feb 24, 2006)

I'll play too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Where do you live? Spain. Travel between Spain, UK, Germany a lot

What do you do? I'm a singer/student (studying Communications). I really want to get into the music business and i have things started. I'd also like to get into makeup/fashion/shop businesses sometime in the future..

Are you a cat or dog person? Definitely dogs. Cats don't seem to like me for some reason.

Reading anything at the moment? haha yea- the first sex and the city book

What is getting major play on your music system of choice? Hmm a cd compilation that a friend of mine made for me..its a mix of all-time good rock-pop and hip-hop tracks.

What have you seen recently at the cinema and following anything on TV?
I saw "Walking the Line" last and loved it. I also have loads of dvds with fun tv shows like Frasier, Sex and the City...

Lastly, 3 words to describe yourself: I'd make a huge list...lets just say: Stubborn, driven, funny


----------



## sarahbeth564 (Mar 10, 2006)

Where do you live? My home is the bay area of Cali, but I'm at school in Idaho right now

What do you do? Right now I'm just a student.  I'm trying to see if I want to pursue a singing career or a makeup career.  Or shoot, who knows, I could end up just doing elementary ed like most of the girls here.

Are you a cat or dog person? Definitely dogs.  But right now my boyfriend's dogs are driving me nuts cause they shed like crazy!

Reading anything at the moment? Not at the moment, but I just read "At First Sight" by Nicholas Sparks.  Good, but not his best.

What is getting major play on your music system of choice? hmm if I'm in control, SheDaisy or Carrie Underwood.  If its the bf, then Muse or Breaking Benjamin.

What have you seen recently at the cinema and following anything on TV?
hmm I just watched Project Runway (I'm so sad its over!)  I like Lost, but haven't watched in awhile.  Narnia and Harry Potter were good.

Lastly, 3 words to describe yourself: easily annoyed, friendly, silly


----------



## gretchygretch84 (Mar 10, 2006)

Where do you live? PA, CT and DC lol those are the places I've lived in the past year

What do you do? I'm a college student and I work part time and I'm trying to get a job in politics

Are you a cat or dog person? Cat

Reading anything at the moment? Bust magazine?

What is getting major play on your music system of choice? Rilo Kiley, Stars, Cat Power

What have you seen recently at the cinema and following anything on TV?
I'm obsessed with One Tree Hill, Grey's Anatomy, lost, Boston Legal etc.

Lastly, 3 words to describe yourself: Loud, Opinionated, Random


----------



## mitsukai (Mar 18, 2006)

*Where do you live?* albany, new york for college (junior), but i split vacation/free time between nyc (apartment in chinatown! score!), and alabama (born and raised a southern belle!)

*What do you do?* 50% of the time i'm a college student; 30% of the time i work tech support at my college's helpdesk (borrring but it pays the bills, plus i don't have a car so i can WALK there!), 10% i spend modeling - i do beauty, some art nudes/life drawing classes, and working on more fashion stuff, and the other 10% i spend doing freelance graphic design work. i LOVE makeup and fashion, and i'd love to work as a MA or stylist in my free time :}

*Are you a cat or dog person?* puppies can be damned cute, but if i had to live with anything, it'd be a KITTY!

*Reading anything at the moment?* elizabeth bear's sci-fi trio of hammered, scardown, worldwired (currently on #3).. reallllly great stuff! also a bunch of miscellaneous historical fiction

*What is getting major play on your music system of choice? * hanson! yeah, thats right! the new live & electric cd is amazing! frou frou, moody blues (all time favorite!), amuro namie (j-pop), live, franz ferdinand.. thats the most recent.

*What have you seen recently at the cinema and following anything on TV?* veronica mars!! lost. firefly. doctor who! sometimes i catch eps/i vaguely follow american idol, america's next top model, project runway. really want to start seeing battlestar galactica and farscape

*Lastly, 3 words to describe yourself:* creative, hottie, perfectionist


----------



## bottleblack (Mar 18, 2006)

*Where do you live?* Louisville, Kentucky

*What do you do?*"High Speed Data Specialist" aka internet tech support for a communications company. 

*Are you a cat or dog person?*I'm partial to both - but I'm in total love with my new Shih Tzu puppy, Pepper!

*Reading anything at the moment?*"Home Comforts" by Cheryl Mendelson, an awesomely comprehensive book on the "art" of housekeeping. "How To Be Your Dog's Best Friend" by The Monks of New Skete...and various fitness and fashion magazines.

*What is getting major play on your music system of choice?*Fiona Apple, Jenny Lewis & The Watson Twins, and various cheesy 80's tracks are getting the heaviest rotation.

*What have you seen recently at the cinema and following anything on TV?*The last few movies I saw in theatres definitely weren't worth mentioning. The last movies that I really liked were "Crash" and "Me, You, and Everyone We Know". I've also been watching SATC and King of Queens on dvd.

*Lastly, 3 words to describe yourself:*evolving, hopeful, vulnerable

*But generally speaking:*knowledge-hungry, analytical, quiet


----------



## Vendetta (Mar 26, 2006)

*Where do you live?* Roanoke, VA, USA.  

*What do you do?* I'm currently attending college to obtain two degrees: an AA in Liberal Arts and an AS in Education. Then I'll be off to a four-year school to get my master's in history so I can be a high school history teacher.

*Are you a cat or dog person?* I love cats but I love my toy poodle too.

*Reading anything at the moment?* Currently I'm reading Fodor's Great Britain 2006 travel guide to aid me in my spacial analysis paper on the UK. I'm not doing much pleasure reading though.

*What is getting major play on your music system of choice?* Death Cab for Cutie and The Postal Service, but I've been listening to a lot of The Hidden Cameras. I have 396 songs on my Winamp player though, and it's all different kinds of music.

*What have you seen recently at the cinema and following anything on TV?*

Haven't been to the movie theatre since July 2005, so that's out. But on TV I watch The Apprentice, Flip This House, Footballers' Wives, Cold Case and Celebrity Fit Club. I fall asleep to the Discovery Home Channel every night though so if I wake up in the middle of the night I can watch neat.

*Lastly, 3 words to describe yourself:* Lazy. Overstimulated. Headachy.


----------



## Vicky88 (Mar 26, 2006)

Where do you live? England

What do you do? Nothing right now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Are you a cat or dog person? Dog

Reading anything at the moment? Nope

What is getting major play on your music system of choice? Orson, Kanye West, Alanis Morissette and old crappy 90's pop! heh

What have you seen recently at the cinema and following anything on TV?
Hmm last thing on TV was American Pie, but I rented Cold Mountain last night,

Lastly, 3 words to describe yourself: Tired, broke and bored.

But generally speaking: Obsessive, happy and ??


----------



## PhreakPhantasia (Mar 29, 2006)

*Where do you live?* Lewisburg, TN

*What do you do?*  I'm a secretary at a sawmill

*Are you a cat or dog person?*  I like cats, and even though I'm highly allergic to them, I have four in my house.

*Reading anything at the moment?*  I don't read much as the eyedoctor doesn't think that I need bifocals yet.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*What is getting major play on your music system of choice?*  Blues Traveler & Steve Burns

*What have you seen recently at the cinema and following anything on TV?*  Last thing that I saw at the theater was V for Vendetta.  I watch Good Eats, Are You Being Served?, Everybody Hates Chris and the American version of Who's Line Is It, Anyway? on television as well as others that I can't really think of right now.  I don't really "follow" anything on the television, though.

*Lastly, 3 words to describe yourself:* dorky, nerdy, boring

*But generally speaking:* Big ol' dork


----------



## JMKess (Mar 29, 2006)

Where do you live? New York City (United States)

What do you do? I'm actually a non-practicing attorney.  I do environmental insurance ADR (Alternative Dispute Resolution), like negotiation and mediation for an insurance carrier.

Are you a cat or dog person? Both.  My parents have 2 dogs.  We used to own a cat and I loved her too.

Reading anything at the moment? The Queens Fool by Phillipa Gregory.  I read most anything though.

What is getting major play on your music system of choice? Gimme Shelter - Rolling Stones - iPod.

What have you seen recently at the cinema and following anything on TV?
I saw Failure to Launch in the movies a few weeks ago.  It was cute.  I'm addicted to Food Network.  That's basically all I watch.

Lastly, 3 words to describe yourself: Impatient, Frustrated, Sweet


----------



## stockham (Apr 3, 2006)

Where do you live? *London (home)/Durham (uni), England, UK*

What do you do? *I'm a psychology student currently studying for my BSc but wondering if it's the right course for me.  I also work part time as a sound and lighting engineer
*
Are you a cat or dog person? *Definitely a cat person, i love my little baby (a norwegian forest cat called pebbles who's as dippy as anything)*

Reading anything at the moment? Trying to work my way through teh top 200 books of all time: stuck on Lord of the Rings while also reading The Silence of the Lambs

What is getting major play on your music system of choice? *Panic at the Disco are my lovers of the moment.  Also anything by Maximo Park and good old Alanis are firm favourites.  Ohhhh and how could i forget the wonder that is The Postal Service!*

What have you seen recently at the cinema and following anything on TV?
*I went to see "V is for Vendetta" last week and i have to say it may be weird but i loved it!  TV wise i'm watching the repeats of Lost and Desperate Housewives in addition to the daily grip that Deal or no deal has over me! *

Lastly, 3 words to describe yourself: *Tired, Bouncy and Full (just eaten dinner)*

But generally speaking: *Kind, funny and kooky*


----------



## Rank_as (Apr 8, 2006)

deleted


----------



## steponme (Apr 10, 2006)

Where do you live? Newport Beach, CA (yes, let the jokes ensue)

What do you do? college student

Are you a cat or dog person? I am a dog person 

Reading anything at the moment? nope

What is getting major play on your music system of choice? shakira-fijacion oral vol.1

What have you seen recently at the cinema and following anything on TV? 
v for vendetta, grey's anatomy, prison break, sopranos

Lastly, 3 words to describe yourself: weird, independent, quiet


----------



## adamchristopher (Apr 10, 2006)

*Where do you live?* Indiana, it is so boring.

*What do you do?* Right now, not much of anything, school, friends, and shopping. haha.

*Are you a cat or dog person?* Depends. I have a cat, but I love small dogs.

*Reading anything at the moment?* no, but i recently finished Haunted by Chuck Palahniuk (one messed up book..heh)

*What is getting major play on your music system of choice?* The Faint, From First To Last, Dresden Dolls, Jack Off Jill, Scarling, Trina

*What have you seen recently at the cinema and following anything on TV?*
Hmm last movie I saw at the theater was The Hills Have Eyes, diissttuurrrbiingg. On TV, I pretty much only watch Cartoon Network, Surreal Life, So noTORIous, Desperate Housewives, and Grey's Anatomy.

*Lastly, 3 words to describe yourself:* Bored, Nervous, and Anxious


----------



## Chrissi (Apr 15, 2006)

Where do you live? Edinburgh, Scotland.

What do you do? Finance Assistant for a Health & Leisure Club, Ann Summers Party Organiser & Freelance MA.

Are you a cat or dog person? Dog.

Reading anything at the moment? Just finished Hotel Babylon by Imogen Edwards Jones & Anonymous.

What is getting major play on your music system of choice? Sugababes, Taller In More Ways & Kylie, Body Language, oh yes and Green Day, American Idiot.

What have you seen recently at the cinema and following anything on TV?
Last time I went to the movies was YEARS ago to see American Pie The Wedding and not following anything on TV right now.

Lastly, 3 words to describe yourself: Outgoing, independent and bored.


----------



## brandiisamonkey (Apr 15, 2006)

Where do you live? New Iberia Louisiana (UGH)

What do you do? Waitress

Are you a cat or dog person? I have and love both, though its nice the cats "go" in ONE place noteverywhere

Reading anything at the moment? Just finished Marley and me (VERY good book I highly reccomend it)

What is getting major play on your music system of choice? Emiliana Torrini you should check her out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




What have you seen recently at the cinema and following anything on TV? 
Havent been to the theater in forever... TV Im a sucer for House, American Idol, Top Model, Wife Swap, Trading spouses, Super Nanny, Nanny 911, and Top Chef, of and Project runway when the season is on, and The girls next door when the season starts again Yes I watch WAYY to much tv

Lastly, 3 words to describe yourself: Moody, Short, boring (wow dont I sound like a winner lol)


----------



## alysia (Apr 16, 2006)

Where do you live? Ontario Canada

What do you do? Student/Starbucks Barista

Are you a cat or dog person? Dog definatly.

Reading anything at the moment? anything and everything 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




What is getting major play on your music system of choice? Death Cab for Cutie & Morningwood at the moment.

What have you seen recently at the cinema and following anything on TV? Smallville, The OC, Veronica Mars, Gilmore Girls, Supernatural, Americas Next Top Model, Desperate Housewives, Greys Anatomy, Project Runway.

Lastly, 3 words to describe yourself: Loud, Friendly, Happy


----------



## belleza (Apr 18, 2006)

Where do you live? Fargo, ND

What do you do? I'm a college student.. soon to be hair/cosmetology (in july) 

Are you a cat or dog person? cat.. the only dogs I like are my own 

Reading anything at the moment? the occasional textbook

What is getting major play on your music system of choice? rap, country or rock

What have you seen recently at the cinema and following anything on TV? The last movie I saw was The Ringer (in theaters).. Jeepers Creepers on TV lol.

Lastly, 3 words to describe yourself: energetic, confident, witty 

wooie I love surveys 8)


----------



## Wattage (Apr 19, 2006)

OK so I just found this thread and am doing some serious procrastinating so I thought this might be fun...

Where do you live? Vancouver, B.C. Canada

What do you do? Full-time student at UBC, 4th year Human Kinetics

Are you a cat or dog person? I have a cat and am more a cat person but I love doggies, too. I am just an all round animal person.

Reading anything at the moment? Yeah - Life Span Motor Development (not by choice). The last book I read cover to cover was Cider House Rules (awesome, soo good!), I am trying to read Atlas Shrugged right now though my studies kinda get in the way of that.

What is getting major play on your music system of choice? Hmm, lots and lots of Jack Johnson, Ben Harper, Esthero.

What have you seen recently at the cinema and following anything on TV? 
I don't own a TV (gasp!!) so I can't help you there. I recently watched March of the Penguins - very interesting.

Lastly, 3 words to describe yourself: Dreamer, insightful, earthy


----------



## Nightshayde (Apr 20, 2006)

Oooooh I like these things!!
Where do you live - Canberra, Australia.  It's almost winter here, snow is on the way!!
What do you do? - I'm a full time student, just finished my bachelors degree in international relations and started a business management one this year.  I also work part time at a drs surgery.
Are you a dog or cat person?  At the moment cat! I have never owned a dog, always cats and I love my kitty to bits!  Although once I 'establish' myself I would love to get 
a weimaraner (sp?) 

Reading anything?  Um . . . textbooks?  lol I'm onto the third in the Paulina Simmons Tatiana and Alexander series *swoon* 
What is getting major play?  Um . . . Vanessa-Mae? She's a classical/modern violinist that I adore.  I have eccentric taste 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




What have you seen recently at the cinema and following anything on TV? I went to see Failure to Launch the other day, Kit ( the sidekick) cracked me up.  I don't watch much tv but I do follow House.  Thinking of watching Prison Break (my girlfriends say it shouldn't be missed? Why would they say this you think? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

Lastly, 3 words to describe yourself: Nightperson, 'unique' and a romantic


----------



## Throwaway Style (Apr 29, 2006)

*Where do you live?* The Chicago Land Area - USA

*What do you do?* I'm in highschool.  

*Are you a cat or dog person?* i kinda like cats more.  

*Reading anything at the moment?*Hannibal, and various other books. I like to read like 8 books at a time. 

*What is getting major play on your music system of choice?* placebo and david bowie

*What have you seen recently at the cinema and following anything on TV?*
uh, i saw ultraviolet... and i follow americas next top model.  

*Lastly, 3 words to describe yourself:* hopeful, creative, individual.


----------



## Arella (Apr 29, 2006)

Where do you live? 
Australia.

What do you do? 
I'm a university student, in second year.

Are you a cat or dog person? 
Dog. Mainly because I'm allergic to cats so that's a bit of a problem.

Reading anything at the moment? 
I've just finished The Talented Mr. Ripley, because we were studying the screenplay in scriptwriting class, and I'm now working my way through Tender is the Night by F. Scott Fitzgerald and lots of magazines.

What is getting major play on your music system of choice? 
Charlotte Martin, Counting Crows and Something for Kate are the mainstays.

What have you seen recently at the cinema and following anything on TV?
The last movie I saw at the cinema was Walk The Line, so that was quite a while ago. I watch way too much TV, though - House, Gilmore Girls, Veronica Mars, Scrubs, L&O, Grey's Anatomy, Supernatural, Lost...

Lastly, 3 words to describe yourself: tired, quiet, perfectionist.


----------



## MzEmo (May 2, 2006)

Where do you live? SF, California

What do you do? Um. I'm currently a junior in high school

Are you a cat or dog person? Definetly a dog lover i have 2 of my own

Reading anything at the moment? I dont read much =/ its a bad thing

What is getting major play on your music system of choice? Senses Fail - Bite to Break Skin

What have you seen recently at the cinema and following anything on TV?
The last movie i saw was The Hills Have Eyes and i watched The simpsons

Lastly, 3 words to describe yourself: Hungry, Stressed, Lost

But generally speaking: Crazy, Daring, Shopaholic


----------



## scarletashes (May 3, 2006)

*Where do you live?* Dededo, Guam.

*What do you do?* I go to university.

*Are you a cat or dog person?* I love dogs.

*Reading anything at the moment?* I'm currently reading _The Curious Incident of the Dog in the Night-time_, and my Sociology textbook (up-coming exam!).

*What is getting major play on your music system of choice? * Jenny Lewis and The Watson Twins, Minus the Bear, Roadrunner United.

*What have you seen recently at the cinema and following anything on TV?*
I saw a Tagalog film with my mom, and I watched Charmed.

*Lastly, 3 words to describe yourself*: Reserved, modest, obsevant.


----------



## Haley (May 3, 2006)

Where do you live? Melbourne, Australia

What do you do? Work in the buying department for a wholesale/retail company 

Are you a cat or dog person? Dog Person, i have a bulldog & a boxer.

Reading anything at the moment? Nothing at the moment, i need to go and get some new books.

What is getting major play on your music system of choice? Quite alot of Aussie music, Plutonic lab, Pegz. 

What have you seen recently at the cinema and following anything on TV? 
I haven't been to the movies for ages, i think Walk the Line was the last movie i watched at the movies.

Lastly, 3 words to describe yourself: Enthusiastic, determined, content


----------



## aurelhard (May 3, 2006)

_Where do you live?_ 
In my head. 
The rest of the body is in Australia.

_What do you do?_ 
Procrastinate — terribly.  

_Are you a cat or dog person?_ 
Definitely a cat person. 

_Reading anything at the moment?_ 
BPAL reviews, VS Naipaul _Among The Believers_, Freya Stark _The Valley of the Assassins_, Robert Hughes _Goya_, Alan Garner _The Weirdstone of Brisingamen_

_What is getting major play on your music system of choice?_
Radio Tarífa, Led Zeppelin, Ali Farke Toure, Josquin des Pres

_What have you seen recently at the cinema and following anything on TV?_ 
_L'enfer_ and _5 x 2_ and _Le temps qui reste_ at the cinema; _The Sopranos_ and _Carnivàle_ on DVD

_Lastly, 3 words to describe yourself_: feckless, unreliable, pleasure-loving


----------



## cicconeyouth (May 7, 2006)

Where do you live? Seattle

What do you do? I recently graduated from university so I'm on the mad hunt for a decent job. Oh and I like to spend my savings on makeup online while I'm searching for a job...

Are you a cat or dog person? DOG!

Reading anything at the moment? Not really, but I'm trying to slowly work my way through a Sudoku puzzle book

What is getting major play on your music system of choice? Sonic Youth, Morrissey, Modest Mouse, Johnny Cash, Joy Division, Interpol, Gwen Stefani

What have you seen recently at the cinema and following anything on TV?: Haven't been to the movies in a year or two, but I obsessively watch Degrassi, Instant Star, Top Model and Top Chef 

Lastly, 3 words to describe yourself: spunky, sporatic, crazy

But generally speaking: ambitious, misunderstood, observer


----------



## sunsational (May 9, 2006)

Where do you live? Australia. Sandy Springs, Georgia

What do you do? student and im a hostess at a restaurant

Are you a cat or dog person? dog. me and my bf have a american pitbull and a red nose pitbull

Reading anything at the moment? nope

What is getting major play on your music system of choice? the mars volta, 311, system of a down, artic monkeys and bjork. these are my all time favs

What have you seen recently at the cinema and following anything on TV?
umm no. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Lastly, 3 words to describe yourself: bored, sleepy, cant sleep though. lol


----------



## bama_beauty (May 9, 2006)

Where do you live? 
*Alabama. the real deal country*

What do you do? 
*at the moment working and getting back into modeling a bit *

Are you a cat or dog person? either one. they both a nice and furry

Reading anything at the moment? 
*not right now. but will be picking up a book in the next day or so.*

What is getting major play on your music system of choice? 
*Ne-Yo's In My Own Words. I love that cd!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*

What have you seen recently at the cinema and following anything on TV? 
*last thing I saw was Stay Alive. I am still watching That 70s Show. I am so sad that the final episode is coming up. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


3 words to describe yourself: 
*unique, fun, and most of all stressed*


----------



## Carlily (May 9, 2006)

Where do you live? London, UK

What do you do? I'm a student, about to graduate though so looking for a job.  I study English Literature and history and would like to use them in some way - maybe as a researcher for historical television programmes.

Are you a cat or dog person? cat I guess, but I'm not allowed either as my dad is allergic and my rented house is pet-free :-(

Reading anything at the moment? Loads!  just finished a Dean Koontz, 'Forever Odd' and a Stephan King, 'Four Past Midnight'.  I'm about halfway through 'Jonathon Strange and Mr Norrell' by Susanna Clark and I have 'Midnight's Children' by Salman Rushdie to read next.  I'm a total book fiend, I read all the time.

What is getting major play on your music system of choice? Panic! At the Disco, Ugly Duckling, The Ataris, Alkaline Trio.  

What have you seen recently at the cinema and following anything on TV? I havnt been to the cinema in far too long.  But I love Desperate Housewives and Lost on TV, and also the simpsons, family guy, futurama.

Lastly, three words to describe yourself: pink, sparkly, happy.


----------



## Willa (May 9, 2006)

*Where do you live? * Montréal, Québec, Canada

*What do you do? * Secretary for this place : www.campingquebec.com

*Are you a cat or dog person?*  CAT! All the way

*Reading anything at the moment?* Being yourself, a book about finding your real ''me'' by using Transactional Analysis, its great!

*What is getting major play on your music system of choice?* BIG, Mariah, Al Green

*What have you seen recently at the cinema and following anything on TV?* Ice Age, and the only show Im watching right now is LOST. 

*Lastly, 3 words to describe yourself: * Special (in all kind of way), vivid (state of mind), creative.


----------



## Shimmer (May 9, 2006)

Where do you live? *texas*
What do you do?*laundry, dishes, floors, bathrooms, things of that nature*

Are you a cat or dog person? *eh. either. but it has to be MY animal.*
Reading anything at the moment? *who has time to read? Actually I'm working on a website for people who make RV lifestyle their main way of living. www.rvvoyager.com *.

What is getting major play on your music system of choice? *Kevin Fowler and Robert Earl Keen; Eminem and Mariah Carey*.

What have you seen recently at the cinema and following anything on TV?
*United 93; and I follow whatever the tivo catches and my kidlets allow me to watch. Which isn't much*.

Lastly, 3 words to describe yourself:*perfectionist. blunt. random*.


----------



## coachkitten (May 11, 2006)

I know that this thread is old but I freaking love things like this!  I am a nerd!

Where do you live? 
Redmond, WA

What do you do?  
I work in marketing for a major airline and I am a freelance MA on the side.

Are you a cat or dog person? 
Both.  Sorry cannot pick a favorite as they are both pretty cool in my book. 

Reading anything at the moment? 
"Night" by Elie Wiesel 

What is getting major play on your music system of choice? 
The Fray "How to Save A Life" and Brandi Carlile

What have you seen recently at the cinema and following anything on TV?  
Saw American Dreamz (it sucked) and I think I follow more TV shows than I would like to admit!  But I really love Grey's Anatomy and The Amazing Race

Lastly, 3 words to describe yourself:  Knowledgeable, sassy, and kind

But generally speaking: quiet, kind, and open-minded


----------



## Cherrie (May 11, 2006)

Where do you live? San Francisco, California

What do you do? I have 2 jobs. I'm a MUA @ an upscale Salon. And by night, I'm a bartender. I'm also a mother.

Are you a cat or dog person? Dogs, but i have both.. Not to mention fishes and some birds.

Music is my life. I bring my ipod everywhere.

What have you seen recently at the cinema and following anything on TV? Just watched Ice Age Meltdown with my daughter on monday. I don't have time to really watch TV.

Lastly, 3 words to describe yourself: Goofy, Social, Outgoing.


----------



## BeautifulHelena (May 28, 2006)

Where do you live? Germany.

What do you do? Studying media studies, Oriental studies and ethnology, in the process of graduating from university.

Are you a cat or dog person? Cat person.

Reading anything at the moment? The autobiography of Farah Diba.

What is getting major play on your music system of choice? It´s summer, so Latin groove allover 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




What have you seen recently at the cinema and following anything on TV? Last thing I saw at the cinema was Chronicles of Narnia. I´m not a real TV watcher.

Lastly, 3 words to describe yourself: Smart, difficult, generous.


----------



## Parishoon (May 29, 2006)

here's mine
*Where do you live?* it depends, mostly out of a suitcase, currently in my old room at my parents (pathetic I know)

*What do you do?* development/health contract work

*Are you a cat or dog person?* Dogs, wish i had the time to train a rescue dog

*Reading anything at the moment?* Rx for survival: Why we must rise to the challenge

*What is getting major play on your music system of choice?* shayad feat emrah-bi to hargez, the knife-heartbeats, kaskade-wink of an eye

*What have you seen recently at the cinema and following anything on TV?* plans to see X3 fell through, The Amazing Race & Gilmore Girls are my favorite TV shows

*Lastly, 3 words to describe yourself:* 
idealistic, demanding, observant


----------



## Lushstar (May 29, 2006)

Oooo, I want to play
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Where do you live?* Ottawa, Ontario

*What do you do?* student/part time worker at a retail store

*Are you a cat or dog person?* I love both! I have a  dog named Nacho and a cat named Bella... I miss them a lot; they live at home 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Reading anything at the moment?* Tons of fashion mags and a book called Purveyor of Enchantment by Marika Cobbold

*What is getting major play on your music system of choice?* Pete Yorn: musicforthemorningafter and Metric: Live It Out

*What have you seen recently at the cinema and following anything on TV?* I haven't been to the movies in FOREVER but I love watching Fashion Television, Sex and the City and America's Next Top Model

*Lastly, 3 words to describe yourself:* stubborn, playful & sarcastic


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Jun 7, 2006)

Where do you live? Augusta Ga, (Disgusta)

What do you do? Im a Fulltime Mom

Are you a cat or dog person?Both

Reading anything at the moment? The da vinci code

What is getting major play on your music system of choice?  Haha Prince, and everything from the 80's

What have you seen recently at the cinema and following anything on TV? Cinema: The hedge, TV: Greys Anatomy 

Lastly, 3 words to describe yourself: creative, outgoing,loving.


----------



## 101mynxes (Jun 11, 2006)

*Where do you live?* Sunny Singapore

*What do you do?* I write software codes for control systems in a manufacturing plant. I'd like to move on to do more interesting stuff so I'm looking out for new oppurtunities in another field. Maybe in human factors engineering

*Are you a cat or dog person?* I share a room with two cats
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Reading anything at the moment?* I'm reading a few books at the moment. One of them is "The Kite Runner", about pre-revolution Afghanistan

*What is getting major play on your music system of choice?* Stadium Arcadium - Red Hot Chili Peppers

*What have you seen recently at the cinema and following anything on TV?* Cinema: MI III, TV: World Cup 2006

*Lastly, 3 words to describe yourself:* seeking, open, live-for-the-moment (okay, I cheated. Heh)


----------



## janelle811 (Jun 11, 2006)

*Where do you live*? Northeast US

*What do you do?* I'm a salesgirl in a department store, and I'm a college student.  I'm going for a degree in a physical therapy, but I still have 4 or 5 years left. (I'll be a doctor once I'm done thought!) 8) 

*Are you a cat or dog person?* Dog, but I think cats are great still.

*Reading anything at the moment?* No, I just finished a book last night though, b/c I couldn't sleep.  I like to read alot though, and I'll read almost anything.

*What is getting major play on your music system of choice?* country, bruce springsteen, john mayer and maroon5 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*What have you seen recently at the cinema and following anything on TV?* the da vinci code (i didn't think it was that great, I just went b/c my aunt wanted to).  I follow LOST 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , shows on MTV (like real world and others), One Tree Hill, and I like to watch shows on TLC and the style channel.

*Lastly, 3 words to describe yourself:* fun, sensitive, openminded


----------



## frozen (Jun 14, 2006)

*Where do you live? * I'm Canadiann

*What do you do?* i'm still in school... yess I am young.

*Are you a cat or dog person?* well, I have one of each, so I'd say both, but I like cats more.. or dogs... im not really sure

*Reading anything at the moment?* yeahh... I was really hyper one day and ran into this book store with my freinds and bought a book called "almost sisters" its amazingg... hahaha

*What is getting major play on your music system of choice?* I'm really into retro ands, like from the 70's and 80's soo my favorite bands are Supertramp and Tenacious D

*What have you seen recently at the cinema and following anything on TV?*
last thing i saw at the movies was X-men 3... amazinggg 
i follow LOST (im like crazy fanatic) and "Canada's Next top model" butt i like the american one better but the season just ended

*Lastly, 3 words to describe yourself:* 
1. Quirky
2. Cheerful
3. cute? yeahhhh hehe 
4. cockyy (just cuz of what i said on 3)

*But generally speaking:* samee thinggg (lolz)


----------



## Blushed (Jun 17, 2006)

Where do you live? Australia. 

What do you do? Im a student in my last year of high school

Are you a cat or dog person? Dog. I hate cats

Reading anything at the moment? Sky Burial  -XINRAN

What is getting major play on your music system of choice? Radiohead

What have you seen recently at the cinema and following anything on TV?
WIll and Grace. Its constantly on pay tv and im addicted. As well as What Not To Wear

Lastly, 3 words to describe yourself: Organized, tired, colourful


----------



## dollbabybex (Jun 17, 2006)

Where do you live? In Cardiff City Centre, Wales

What do you do? Insurance Clerk

Are you a cat or dog person? love both but am currently on the look out for a minature dachshund 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Reading anything at the moment? Ive been lazy im afraid!

What is getting major play on your music system of choice? Ludacris...Word of mouf  Nelly Futardo... Loose Lil Kim...Naked truth

What have you seen recently at the cinema and following anything on TV?
Uk big brother...im obsessed!! and last film was the omen, which i found boring!!im seeing hard candy next week tho 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Lastly, 3 words to describe yourself: Blunt, Sarcastic, Kind

But generally speaking: I never think before i speak, and say exactly what i think, but not in a mean way, i think its refreshing that me and my friends all so honest...we'll say if eachother have put weight on etc etc!!


----------



## xSazx (Jun 17, 2006)

*Where do you live?* 
Carmarthen, Wales, United Kingdom.

*What do you do?* 
starting college in September to study Fashion & Clothing. 

*Are you a cat or dog person?* 
Dog, but I love both, & I'm hopefully getting a kitten in the next few weeks, I've only ever had fish before lol, my dads not really an animal person.

*Reading anything at the moment?* 
I always have a book on the go, but I hardly ever read it.. I think it's Gossip Girl at the moment.

*What is getting major play on your music system of choice?*
Christina Aguilera - Ain't No Other Man at the moment, I'm rather obsessed with her.

*What have you seen recently at the cinema and following anything on TV?* 
I haven't been to the cinema in ages actually, but I'm currently addicted to Big Brother!

*Lastly, 3 words to describe yourself: *
Blonde, Girly, Fun.


----------



## mac_goddess (Jun 23, 2006)

Where do you live? Canadian border

What do you do? Student, I haven't decided what I want to do when I grow up, leaning towards real estate.  

Are you a cat or dog person? Neither, can I pick horses?

Reading anything at the moment? The Kite Runner.

What is getting major play on your music system of choice? I tend to keep it on XM's top 20.  

What have you seen recently at the cinema and following anything on TV?
I don't watch TV, I don't even have cable.  I did just see DaVinci Code in the theater.

Lastly, 3 words to describe yourself: naughty, witty, and funny 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But generally speaking: critical, perfectionist, live everyday like it's my last.


----------



## zeitghost (Jun 24, 2006)

*
Where do you live? * The Bible Belt of the Northwest USA. [Grand Rapids, Michigan to be precise.]

*What do you do? *Technically, I'm a halfwit student doggedly pursuing a degree in Art and Literature and a bakery lackey. By night, in my superhero time, I work on art commissions and pad my cosmetic and photography portfolio.

*Are you a cat or dog person? *Cat. However, the Significant Other is deathly allergic to cats, so I expect a snake or some rambunctious and endearing puppy in the future. [Or perhaps daily rounds of injections? No?]
*
Reading anything at the moment? * _One Day In The Life of Ivan Denisovich_ by Alexander Solhenitsyn. Reminds me of Dostoevsky's short fiction. I love me some Russian literature.
*
What is getting major play on your music system of choice?* Currently, I'm abusing Bob Dylan's _Blonde on Blonde_.
*
What have you seen recently at the cinema and following anything on TV?*
I believe it was the vastly overhyped _X-Men III_. And I don't watch much television beyond _House_ and _Doctor Who_, neither of which are sadly on during the summer.

*Lastly, 3 words to describe yourself: * 
Vitriolic, smirky, calloused.


----------

